# What I am eating right now



## PillarofBalance

About the size of my fist... Dark chocolate fudge and filled with peanut butter. It's a Reese's peanut butter cup after a 20 week cycle of test, tren and drol!


----------



## LeanHerm

Fat ass!!!!! Ohhhh I'm telling spongy.


----------



## JOMO

That looks amazing. Im on day two of 12 weeks with spongy...guess my cravings will be come more violent.


----------



## gymrat827

having those candy BCAA's 

they are nice but suck too cuz they are sugar alcohol


----------



## beasto

Damn that shit looks good bro!!! Too bad I can't have it. Damn, where did you find that??


----------



## PillarofBalance

beasto said:


> Damn that shit looks good bro!!! Too bad I can't have it. Damn, where did you find that??



Locally owned fudge making place.  My fiance and I took the day off and went to a little coastal town nearby.  This thing was awesome!


----------



## beasto

Looks like it, glad you enjoyed it though, I know I had to pass by the cupcakery last night and see all the good stuff in the window hahha.


----------



## HH

God that looks so good, i love Reese's peanut butter cup. I think if i ate that, i would burn into a fire ball and melt my skin off.


----------



## grind4it

You bastard! I hate you!

Enjoy,
Grind


----------



## DF

Oh  man that looks great!


----------



## Lulu66

Not a big fan of candies... Now put a fucking bag of doritos
In front of me and its on... I turn into Flabby McFattie in 2.5 seconds.


----------



## Milo

I will consume a cheesecake with the fury of 1,000 hippos.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Burrito day!!! this thing is massive! Filled with rice, black bean, shredded beef and pulled pork


----------



## HH

PillarofBalance said:


> Burrito day!!! this thing is massive! Filled with rice, black bean, shredded beef and pulled pork




Is that chipotle by any chance? They serve a nice fat burrito that tastes ****ing great


----------



## 69nites

I just had home made barbacoa beef tacos on low Carb tortillas with black bean dip.


----------



## PillarofBalance

HH said:


> Is that chipotle by any chance? They serve a nice fat burrito that tastes fucking great



Qdoba...... I haven't been to Chipotle for a while.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I'm eating my daughter's chicken nuggets lol... Just replaced my fridge that died so I don't really have any food right now. Scrounged this up and now time to rip up the basket for some groceries!!!


----------



## Tilltheend

I'm having oatmeal.


----------



## 63Vette

Steel cut oats and two egg whites....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Home made beef chow mein


----------



## Jada

Everything bagel with peanutbutter and strawberry jelly with a black coffee


----------



## JOMO

Chicken breast and almonds..help me!


----------



## Jada

68 grams Protien shake with almonds


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jadakiss said:


> Everything bagel with peanutbutter and strawberry jelly with a black coffee



Tuna on an everything bagel is my Friday post workout tradition. Love that shit!!!


----------



## Jada

Whole wheat tortilla with a can of chicken breast( berkley Johnson) 84 grams of Protien some mayo and onion


----------



## JOMO

Talapia and almonds!! MMmm Mmm mmmmmmmm!! See how really not excited I am. At least I get a sirloin for my next two meals.


----------



## SFGiants

Salmon, eggplant and broccoli.


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Salmon, eggplant and broccoli.



When did you take up bodybuilding?  Where's the carbs!!!?


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> When did you take up bodybuilding?  Where's the carbs!!!?



Had eggs and potatoes 1 hr prior but it wasn't enough to satisfy lol.

Since injury and needing surgery not being able to train as one should as a Powerlifter I haven't eaten like one, it take that kind of training to have my body force me to eat that big.

Not 270lb any more but 250lb still ain't too shabby!


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Had eggs and potatoes 1 hr prior but it wasn't enough to satisfy lol.
> 
> Since injury and needing surgery not being able to train as one should as a Powerlifter I haven't eaten like one, it take that kind of training to have my body force me to eat that big.
> 
> Not 270lb any more but 250lb still ain't too shabby!



Oh thank God you had me worried!


----------



## NbleSavage

Chicken thighs, white rice and spinach...boring...


----------



## Jada

steak white rice with black beans and a banana=P~


----------



## 63Vette

A can of tuna, low sodium cottage cheese, a low fat/low sugar greek yogurt and peach slices.  Nom Nom Nom...Of course it is my fifth meal today lol...

Nom Nom,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone

U asses are making me hungry.


----------



## 63Vette

Pineapple slices, cottage cheese, 2 Plums, Greek yogurt, grapes, peach slices, strawberries, 1/2 a protein bar.


----------



## StoliFTW

steak with veggies on two sticks + brown rice

Attempted my first protein brownie.. can't even explain what it turned out as.. looked liked a solid lava pudding cake.. it was good though.

recipe: 1 egg, 1 1/2 scoop of protein, 1 spoon PB, and water.. Microwaved that sucka... def the highlight of today meals


----------



## PillarofBalance

Before







30 Seconds Later


----------



## Christosterone

^
Fat ass!!


----------



## pirovoliko

love this thread man...just got home from gym and am 10X hungrier than I was...great tool for a guy without the greatest appetite.  THX POB!!!!


----------



## pirovoliko

Oh yeah...grilled chicken breast with organic tomato sauce and fat free mozz cheese on whole grain fiber loaded bread x 2...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Couple roast beef sammiches on pita bread a baked potato with cheddar and bacon and I'm doin a dew


----------



## sfstud33

Just finished a premier nutrition premixed shake at work. 30g of protein. First thing ive eaten since breakfast. And i had to force myself to have it.

This lack of appetite sucks bad. Cant wait for my GHRP6 to arrive. If that doesnt work im going to see the doctor to get some appetite inducing drugs!


----------



## Smad1

chicken breasts, with a mix of potato and ground meat.

contemplating some black beans, but i don't think my stomach will fit.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Smad1 said:


> chicken breasts, with a mix of potato and ground meat.
> 
> contemplating some black beans, but i don't think my stomach will fit.



Puree it and chug


----------



## Christosterone

Hungry now


----------



## Rip

Crazy Richard's Peanut Butter on Ezekiel Bread. 

Also, I'm going to make these pancakes out of egg whites. I've been making these for years. It's a great way to get your protein requirement from eating a lot of egg whites. 

* I take about 8 to 10 egg whites...sometimes 12 (about 4gm protein each)
* 1/2 cup or one cup (Depends if you're on a high carb day, but you probably have to thin it a little bit with milk or water)
* An apple or a banana (or other fruit, though these work really well)
Put all ingredients in a blender and liquify.
(add anything you want...sweetener, vanilla extract, cinnamon, etc)

Make pancakes in a non-stick pan with cooking spray. 
It's an easy way to woof dawn a dozen egg whites.

You can put all-fruit jam on them or I like to take Greek yoghurt and roll it up like a cannoli.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Friday tradition. Tuna on an everything bagel


----------



## DF

PillarofBalance said:


> Friday tradition. Tuna on an everything bagel
> 
> View attachment 372



LOL, with just a dolb of tuna...


----------



## PFM

Not to be a dick, but I can eat anything. Exhale and flex my abs 365days a year my whole life and BAM. It's just genetics. On the flip side I have wheat, milk and beef allergies and cannot eat one soybean without growing pimple a 4H could kid harvest and win 1st Prize in any Pimple Growing Contest.

I just ate Almond Chicken and Pork Fried Rice from the best Chinese Food place in the county. Full of fresh veggies and loads of chicken and pork ....yum!


----------



## sfstud33

Subway - Double buffalo chicken sandwich on monterey cheddar bread. Foot long and i had to force myself to eat the thing.


----------



## Jada

wheat bagel with peanut butter and strawberry jelly and a black coffee=P~


----------



## Jada

Whole wheat bread with egg whites and cheese and a nice black coffee


----------



## PillarofBalance

6 Kayem all natural beef hot dogs and 2 cups of boston bakes beans


----------



## basskiller

PillarofBalance said:


> Burrito day!!! this thing is massive! Filled with rice, black bean, shredded beef and pulled pork
> 
> View attachment 290



I love that vitamin water.. XXX .. I still wind up diluting it to about 1/2 though!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yeah its way to sweet for me... Most juices are.


----------



## Jada

This what I have ate so far 
Meal 1 6am wheat bagel peanutbutter with strawberryjelly black coffer
Meal2 9am 32 grams of protein shake with almonds
Meal3 12:30 6 oz of white rice with 7oz of steam chicken almonds
Meal 4 same just wanted to eat brown rice instead
Meal 5 right now 2 small potatoes with 5egg whites and 1 whole egg mashed up


----------



## jennerrator

A bowl of greek yogurt, two packets of stevia and two TBSP of natural PB swirled in...HEAVEN!


----------



## sfstud33

1 x subway sandwich - turkey and ham - double meat - on Monterey Cheese Roll, loaded with tomatos and onions and a little hot sauce to blow the brains out.


----------



## Jada

Everything bagel with a spread of peanutbutter and jelly , 3 eggs just the white and a black bustelo coffee


----------



## Bro Bundy

protein shake and banana


----------



## PillarofBalance

2 cups egg whites with cheese, 4 slices low sodium turkey bacon, 2 cups of baked ziti.


----------



## AlphaD

Had 3 whole eggs, 5oz of Sirloin, Eziekel toast w/ natural PB, 2 cups of raw spinach.


----------



## pirovoliko

Large bowl of beef lentil soup with veggies, 2 wheat/oat rolls, and 2 homemade protein bars...


----------



## Bro Bundy

about to get down on some bbq pork


----------



## PillarofBalance

I made a new years resolution of no chinese take out... So I made it myself... Made beef w/ brocorri w/ ramen and I made my own egg rolls with shrimp, bell peppers, leeks, cabbage.  Also made my daughter a few crab rangoons (cranberry goons she calls them). Didn't have crab so I just used shrimp... Almost couldn't tell. They just weren't as sweet.


----------



## g0re




----------



## Bro Bundy

g0retekz said:


>



damn that looks good


----------



## g0re

Brother Bundy said:


> damn that looks good



Yeah it was delicious. I had lobster, filet mignon, shrimp, scallops, noodle, rice, veggies


----------



## getgains

4x chicken breast 2 mangos 1 asian pear


----------



## Cashout

The 10:30 am feeding

9 oz shredded chicken breast
1 cup rice
1 medium cored apple
20 oz water


----------



## Jada

7 oz of rice
5oz sirloin steak
Almonds


----------



## g0re

Home made pizza


----------



## g0re




----------



## PillarofBalance

Nice job dood... Looks good!


----------



## g0re

PillarofBalance said:


> Nice job dood... Looks good!



It was decent, kind of bland but not bad for my first attempt.


----------



## Tilltheend

I just ate 1 can of tuna along with 2 pieces of wheat bread and a granola bar.


----------



## 63Vette

Black Bean burger (patty melt) on Ezekiel bread with carrots and broccoli. 

Nom Nom Nom
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage

Big bowl of baby spinach leaves, shredded chicken, sprinkle of sharp cheddar & a litre of Chalula sauce


----------



## Tilltheend

Toasted tuna sandwhich


----------



## Cashout

Shocking!

The 2:30 pm feeding - 9 oz shredded chicken breast, 1 cup cooked rice, 1 medium cored apple.


----------



## AlphaD

Cashout said:


> Shocking!
> 
> The 2:30 pm feeding - 9 oz shredded chicken breast, 1 cup cooked rice, 1 medium cored apple.



Looks good brother!  Do you have something to shred up the chicken or do you do it by hand?


----------



## Cashout

AlphaD said:


> Looks good brother!  Do you have something to shred up the chicken or do you do it by hand?



After it slow cooks for 8 hours, it literally falls apart with little more than a twist of a serving spoon.


----------



## AlphaD

Cashout said:


> After it slow cooks for 8 hours, it literally falls apart with little more than a twist of a serving spoon.



Ok slow cook.  Gotcha.  I am going to bite off of that technique and start doing this.  Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Cashout said:


> Shocking!
> 
> The 2:30 pm feeding - 9 oz shredded chicken breast, 1 cup cooked rice, 1 medium cored apple.




I mean this seriously...

You must shit with absolute precision.


----------



## Cashout

PillarofBalance said:


> I mean this seriously...
> 
> You must shit with absolute precision.



I take that as a compliment and you are right. I do my very best to minimize the margin of error in everything that I do including that.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Cashout said:


> I take that as a compliment and you are right. I do my very best to minimize the margin of error in everything that I do including that.



I meant it as such. That is how I gauge my eating.


----------



## Mass man

Grass Fed Bison, with asparagus


----------



## g0re

I just ate a chicken parm grinder with bacon


----------



## PFM

2c Kettle Corn washed down 6 prawns, 2c granola and some almond milk.


----------



## Cashout

The 6:30 am feeding - 8 oz scrambled egg whites, 1 cup raw oatmeal mixed with 1 scoop whey protein and water.


----------



## Jada

5oz chicken breast with home fries


----------



## Jada

4 egg whites ,black bustelo coffee and a everything bagel with peanutbutter and jelly=P~


----------



## Yaya

ice coffee with a slice of tiller smothered in peanut butter


----------



## Jada

7oz of sirlon steak with 260grams of mash


----------



## Jada

Tuna fish(36grams of protien) with mayo katchup and wheat bread


----------



## dj920

Spicy pulled chicken.

3 chx breasts (~1.8lbs), 1/2 bottle (6oz) Frank's hot sauce, 1/2 packet (.5oz) ranch dressing mix, 1 cup butter.  Crockpot for 8 hrs.  Pull apart with forks.

Makes 4 portions: 600 cal, 37g protein, ~2g carbs, 49g fat. (doing keto atm).


----------



## Cashout

6:30 pm feeding - 8 oz scrambled egg whites, 1 cup whole oatmeal with 1 scoop of whey protein mixed in water.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Cashout said:


> 6:30 pm feeding - 8 oz scrambled egg whites, 1 cup whole oatmeal with 1 scoop of whey protein mixed in water.



Yes we know lol


----------



## DarksideSix

got my 4lbback of chicken in the slow cooker thats almost done.  Making a pan full of brown rice for my lunches this weak.


----------



## Yaya

just had calzone, sausage white and some steak and cheese calzone.. fucking storm is over, eating like this stops tomorrow


----------



## 63Vette

Late night snack piece of Ezekiel bread with two table spoons of natural PB. And six ounces of chocolate milk.


----------



## 63Vette

Cashout said:


> 6:30 pm feeding - 8 oz scrambled egg whites, 1 cup whole oatmeal with 1 scoop of whey protein mixed in water.



I noticed by the end of the day you swap sides with the oatmeal and eggs. That's the way to change it up! LOL I am going to eat this for a week and see how it goes..... 


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Cashout

63Vette said:


> I noticed by the end of the day you swap sides with the oatmeal and eggs. That's the way to change it up! LOL I am going to eat this for a week and see how it goes.....
> 
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



Also used different bowl. I wasn't sure anyone would catch that!

Nice!!!


----------



## milleniumgirl

Cream cheese on Triscuits and  half a protein muffin


----------



## g0re

Nothing too exciting.


----------



## PillarofBalance




----------



## Jada

1 cup of brown rice with 7oz of steamed chicken and almonds


----------



## Cashout

I use the "grown-ass man" line with my students all the time!

It is always immediately preceded by "Don't forget that I am a ....." and directed followed by "You're about to let your mouth write a check your ass cannot cash."

This discussion often involves them attempting to tell me what is "fair."

The discussion typically ends with me saying "Fair is a place where you ride rides and eat cotton candy. It has nothing to do with the real world or my classroom. Is that clear?"



PillarofBalance said:


>


----------



## 63Vette

Cashout said:


> I use the "grown-ass man" line with my students all the time!
> 
> It is always immediately preceded by "Don't forget that I am a ....." and directed followed by "You're about to let your mouth write a check your ass cannot cash."
> 
> This discussion often involves them attempting to tell me what is "fair."
> 
> The discussion typically ends with me saying "Fair is a place where you ride rides and eat cotton candy. It has nothing to do with the real world or my classroom. Is that clear?"




LOL I like that..... my Drill Instructor used to say "Don't let your alligator mouth over ride your hummingbird ass." 


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Jada

4 egg whites with almonds


----------



## PillarofBalance

8 oz flank steak
2 cups jasmine rice w/ tablespoon of butter
2 cups plain greek yogurt w/ 1 tablespoon almond butter and 1 scoop whey isolate... 

Now I'm looking for junky food. Maybe some nachos. Might have reeses in the fridge too. Reese's melted on nachos? Meh, I'll try it


----------



## RedLang

Cheat meal! 
13oz rib eye grain fed steak
Salad with tomato, onion, raddish cucumber and hollandaise sauce
Dessert was ice cream with caramal and toasted nuts.
I love my cheat meals


----------



## Jada

7oz steak 200grams of mash potatoes with garlic


----------



## Cashout

Is anyone surprised....things one can count on as certianties in life: 1) Death, 2) taxes 3) the Cashout diet.

9 0z shredded chicken breast, 1 cup rice, 1 meduim cored apple, water.


----------



## RedLang

Cash what rice is that? And what do you put with your chicken? It looks like you have something on there, like a curry or something.


----------



## Cashout

RedLang said:


> Cash what rice is that? And what do you put with your chicken? It looks like you have something on there, like a curry or something.



Plain white rice.
Plain chicken breast slow cooked and then shredded.

No spices on either.


----------



## Yaya

raw onions, dipping them in mustard


----------



## SHRUGS

Lol! Im surprised to see you eating chicken and rice Cash. Cant wait to see your next meal!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> raw onions, dipping them in mustard



Well someone isn't getting laid for a while.


----------



## 63Vette

Two Veggie patties (20g protein each) with sweet and spicy mustard on them, and brown rice mixed with black beans and jalapeno slices. 

Nom Nom Nom....


----------



## 63Vette

SHRUGS said:


> Lol! Im surprised to see you eating chicken and rice Cash. Cant wait to see your next meal!



He switches it up pretty good.... probably change from chicken and rice, to rice and chicken. lol... that's why he looks like he does, and I look like I do...lol discipline.... cashout sets the standard.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## g0re

PillarofBalance said:


> Well someone isn't getting laid for a while.



Isn't that the plan? I've heard his wife looks like jack black.  I'd eat raw onions if I was yaya.


----------



## PillarofBalance

2 slices Ezekiel with almond butter, 2 cups egg whites, 1/2 cup grits, cheese, 6 oz ground beef


----------



## Azog

PillarofBalance said:


> 2 slices Ezekiel with almond butter, 2 cups egg whites, 1/2 cup grits, cheese, 6 oz ground beef



Damn it...I should be a powerlifter. Your meals seem far more satisfying. Unfortunately, I am horribly vein and like having abs too much.


----------



## Cashout

63Vette said:


> He switches it up pretty good.... *probably change from chicken and rice, to rice and chicken.* lol... that's why he looks like he does, and I look like I do...lol discipline.... cashout sets the standard.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



My wife just asked me "What are you laughing about?" Thanks man! That was good!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Azog said:


> Damn it...I should be a powerlifter. Your meals seem far more satisfying. Unfortunately, I am horribly vein and like having abs too much.



Its possible to eat almost like I do and still have abs.  Nothing I ate earlier was junk.  I just eat in sickening quantities. You can do what cashout does, but I can't. I have a passion for food and would never be able to keep eating the same things day in and day out.  

You'll come to the dark side eventually >


----------



## Jada

12 oz rib eye steak with garlic mash potatoes and i shared a piece of a maple cheese cake8-l


----------



## Azog

PillarofBalance said:


> Its possible to eat almost like I do and still have abs.  Nothing I ate earlier was junk.  I just eat in sickening quantities. You can do what cashout does, but I can't. I have a passion for food and would never be able to keep eating the same things day in and day out.
> 
> You'll come to the dark side eventually >



I was able to stick to spongys diet EXACTLY, but then I started  injecting tren and I am having a Damned hard time not going on a ribeye, ice cream and beer diet haha. Tren has reverted me back to my high school stoner state. Constant munchies.


----------



## R1rider

7 hard boiled whole eggs and a cup of oatmeal with maple syrup. My usual post workout meal 30mins after post workout shake


----------



## BigTruck

Panko breaded cod filets lightly fried in evoo with salad and chicken breast strips grilled in salad


----------



## BigTruck

PillarofBalance said:


> View attachment 287
> 
> 
> View attachment 288
> 
> 
> About the size of my fist... Dark chocolate fudge and filled with peanut butter. It's a Reese's peanut butter cup after a 20 week cycle of test, tren and drol!



That has to be the most scrumptious cup I've ever seeeeeeeeeeeen lol I want one


----------



## 63Vette

Oh Man. Just had my first Tuna since getting sick a month ago. PROGRESS!!!!!

Sweet and Sour tuna (5oz) Brown Rice (1cup) Pepper (a lot) 1 cup of tomato soup...all in a bowl, microwave for three minutes on 70%.... bingo!!!


----------



## AlphaD

Just had grilled chicken chopped up into cubes over my recipe for whole wheat spaghetti with cilantro pesto and pumpkin seeds. And a large salad.


----------



## jennerrator

this might gross a few people out but I have backed off my meats for a while so getting protein from only a few sources..Greek yogurt, egg whites, protein powder and tuna..so this morning I had

1/4 cup of cream of wheat with a can of tuna..it's actually really good


----------



## 63Vette

A garden Burger on Ezekiel bread with chipolta mustard and low fat cheese ... sodium is too high but it's too damn good not to eat it anyway.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I actually scared the hell out of myself yesterday. My first two meals added up to 4,117 calories. So I'm cutting down a tad...

5 skinless shiken legs, 1/4 of a huge red yam.


----------



## Popeye

Steam Pot includes 1/2 pound clams, 1/2 pound mussels, shrimp, corn, smoked sausage, new potatoes and king crab.

Not pictured....1 pound crawfish, half lobster, 1/2 pound snow crab, and calamari.......no butter.

Damn that was good.....lol


----------



## g0re




----------



## PillarofBalance

g0re said:


>



You rubbing that Chinese in my face bro?


----------



## Gettin'Big

2 cans of tuna, almond butter and blackberry jelly on whole wheat with a banana and protein shake.


----------



## g0re

PillarofBalance said:


> You rubbing that Chinese in my face bro?



Yessirrrrr!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Popeye said:


> Steam Pot includes 1/2 pound clams, 1/2 pound mussels, shrimp, corn, smoked sausage, new potatoes and king crab.
> 
> Not pictured....1 pound crawfish, half lobster, 1/2 pound snow crab, and calamari.......no butter.
> 
> Damn that was good.....lol



That horse dick in the middle of the plate looks good


----------



## LeanHerm

PillarofBalance said:


> You rubbing that Chinese in my face bro?



Poor pillar


----------



## airagee23

Popeye said:


> Steam Pot includes 1/2 pound clams, 1/2 pound mussels, shrimp, corn, smoked sausage, new potatoes and king crab.
> 
> Not pictured....1 pound crawfish, half lobster, 1/2 pound snow crab, and calamari.......no butter.
> 
> Damn that was good.....lol



U eating at Joes?


----------



## BigTruck

Just ate a cup of muscle egg vanilla egg whites raw dog and its easy to drink lolol. Also I had a cup of oatmeal and glass of trop 50 Orange juice to get my sugar up.


----------



## Dtownry

Bunch of chili and chicken but soon whatever Spongy tells me to!


----------



## R1rider

beer, nachos, chilli and goose wings which actually turned out great


----------



## Big Worm

Popeye said:


> Steam Pot includes 1/2 pound clams, 1/2 pound mussels, shrimp, corn, smoked sausage, new potatoes and king crab.
> 
> Not pictured....1 pound crawfish, half lobster, 1/2 pound snow crab, and calamari.......no butter.
> 
> Damn that was good.....lol




Looks like someone took a big ole shit right in the middle of your dinner plate.


----------



## Jada

PillarofBalance said:


> That horse dick in the middle of the plate looks good



lmfao)=))


----------



## Jada

whole wheat bread with peanutbutter and strawberry jelly and a glass of milk=P~=P~


----------



## 63Vette

Chiken-Ka-Bobs .... grilled chicken, grilled tomatoes, onions and green peppers.

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## goodfella

Another night of some good'ol chicken and red potato's again


----------



## dj920

Steak.




Take ~1lb steak, 1/2-3/4" thick.  Pat dry, dash topside with coarse-grained salt.  Let sit at least 45 mins at room temp.

Heat oven to 425F.  Make cast-iron skillet.[SUP]1[/SUP] as hot as possible --- biggest burner, hottest heat.  Until it's smoking a bit.  Sprinkle the skillet with coarse-grained salt; brush steak with a high smoke point (refined oils, ingeneral); then throw steak in the skillet.  Fry it exactly 2 mins on each side, seasoning the topside with pepper each round.[SUP]2[/SUP]  (Don't worry, it won't burn.)  Place 1-2tbsp butter atop steak, then immediately transfer to oven.  Cook through to desired done-ness, 11-17 mins (I like medium, so ~145 internal temp.  Keep in mind it will rise another ~5F after removal).  Remove; let sit for 10 mins.  Serve.

[SUP]1[/SUP] Cast-iron is kind of important, for a couple reasons.  (a) no additional greasing needed, (b) distributes heat evenly on the stove, and (c) performs roughly the same in the oven as it does on the stove.

[SUP]2[/SUP] Protip:  when turning over, try to place steak in footprint of where it was previously lying.


----------



## BigTruck

Whole wheat English muffin with 4 tbsp of almond butter


----------



## JOMO

Steak fajitas!


----------



## R1rider

Spaghetti and meatballs with garlic bread, Cesar salad and a good bottle of chianti

My girlfriend cooks real good


----------



## SAD

Today's meals (I work nights so I'm about to go to bed).

Wake up - 16oz MuscleEgg chocolate egg whites, 2 cups (dry) steel cut oats with about 35 whole blueberries, 8oz Green Machine Naked drink.

Meal 2 - Two (3/4lbs) burgers with cheese, bacon, grilled onion. Two sweet potatoes.

Meal 3 - Four thinly sliced grilled honey chicken breasts with 2 cups couscous. Family size bag of broccoli.

Meal 4 - Two chipotle burrito bowls, both double steak, mixed with 3 cups toasted quinoa.

Pre-bed shake -  2 scoops ON casein.


Today was a decent day calorie wise, but just too much sodium and junk food.  Need to clean it up while maintaining >5k calories a day.  Sitting at 286 right now and climbing.


----------



## Yaya

cheat day today, about to hit up a local breakfast joint and get a stack of pancakes and an omelette


----------



## Yaya

Popeye said:


> Steam Pot includes 1/2 pound clams, 1/2 pound mussels, shrimp, corn, smoked sausage, new potatoes and king crab.
> 
> Not pictured....1 pound crawfish, half lobster, 1/2 pound snow crab, and calamari.......no butter.
> 
> Damn that was good.....lol



what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Popeye said:


> Steam Pot includes 1/2 pound clams, 1/2 pound mussels, shrimp, corn, smoked sausage, new potatoes and king crab.
> 
> Not pictured....1 pound crawfish, half lobster, 1/2 pound snow crab, and calamari.......no butter.
> 
> Damn that was good.....lol



thats a fucked up looking  meal lol


----------



## Popeye

Okay assholes.....minus the horsedick, pile of turd, or whatever else you guys have said..lol.....

Shit was fawking amazing!

Guess you had to be there......


----------



## #TheMatrix

looks like you  had the sea food bag  at joes crabshack pops.


----------



## PFM

Popeye said:


> Okay assholes.....minus the horsedick, pile of turd, or whatever else you guys have said..lol.....
> 
> Shit was fawking amazing!
> 
> Guess you had to be there......



Looks good to me.............must be an old guy thing.


----------



## DF

Bacon, egg, cheese omlet with onions & peppers.  A side of home fries, bacon & wheat toast.


----------



## PFM

Sunday breakfast #2: bacon&eggs with potatoes flavored with mushrooms, onions, jalapenos, garlic, red peppers and stewed tomatoes.


----------



## Cashout

Eating the same thing as every other 10:30 am meal - 9 oz chicken, 1 cup of rice, 1 medium cored apple.

Only difference is I'm doing it while sitting in the white sands of the Gulf...


----------



## JOMO

Scrambled eggs, 4 pieces of sausage and a cup of oatmeal with crushed almonds.


----------



## NbleSavage

9 oz of steak, 4 slices of Ezekiel bread.


----------



## Jada

7oz of steak with 7oz of rice and a banana


----------



## Popeye

2.1 lbs Porterhouse 1/2 lb portabellas





2.1 lbs Porterhouse 1/2 lb portabellas


----------



## #TheMatrix

3 cans of tuna.  3 hard boiled eggs. Unsalted crackers. .......3 times a day.


----------



## R1rider

stir fry rice and general Tsaos chicken, two orders of it too


----------



## PFM

5 oz liquid egg whites, 2 servings oatmeal with 1 c. mixed berries.


----------



## NbleSavage

35 grams pea protein, 20 grams honey (post workout - I have the day off  )


----------



## Jada

Every thing bagel with cream cheese and strawberry jam
 A omelette of 3 whole eggs with 3 eggwhites and ketchup and bustelo coffee .


----------



## Bro Bundy

ate some pussy last night


----------



## PillarofBalance

wife just made me a breakfast sammich.

One Sesame Seed Bagel
5 fried eggs
5 breakfast sausages
Butter

and on the side a giant iced coffee with a Drew Estate Subculture Series, My Uzi weighs a ton


----------



## sfstud33

Breakfast - 16oz liquid egg whites, 1 cup raw oats, 1 cup raw blueberries (fresh), 1 cup of reduced fat milk, 4 dried apricots.

Workout in one hour, then its 1 lb steak, with roast potatoes, butternut squash and sweet potato.


----------



## don draco

Yaya said:


> what the **** is wrong with you?





Brother Bundy said:


> thats a ****ed up looking  meal lol




hahahahahah


----------



## Milo

2 cups white rice
7 oz canned tuna
2 scoops whey


----------



## Jada

4 egg whites 2 whole eggs bagel with pb and jelly mmmmm good


----------



## regular

Last night's dinner was a 28 oz prime bone in ribeye with fatty duck liver and a poached egg on top. Side of bone marrow and a caesar salad with fresh anchovies.


----------



## AlphaD

I just had breakfast an hour ago, was 6 scrambled cage free brown eggs(btw i eat the fuking yolks!)mixed was a cup of spinach, half a yellow paper and a diced potatoe.  And a half cup of flax cereal, with almond milk.


----------



## Stevethedream

I just had 8oz of egg whites 8oz oatmeal almond milk and a scoop of whey. Blend it up.....BOOYAH...


----------



## Popeye

Just ate 3 hard tacos, 5 soft tacos, and Ms GKs pink taco for dessert...


----------



## Seeker

I just ate 6 whole eggs with a tortilla  and black coffee.


----------



## PillarofBalance

5 hardboiled eggs


----------



## NbleSavage

2 cherry Pop-Tarts and 50 grams of pea protein


----------



## don draco

120 grams brown rice & 12 ounces grilled flank steak


----------



## mrSlate

14 oz of home made Italian meatballs and a side salad with Blu cheese and 2 hard boiled eggs sprinkled with scorpion salt.


----------



## Azog

regular said:


> Last night's dinner was a 28 oz prime bone in ribeye with fatty duck liver and a poached egg on top. Side of bone marrow and a caesar salad with fresh anchovies.



Now THAT is a meal!. I think we have the exact same taste in food. Also, I hate that you ate that and I ate fish and veggies for dinner. Cheat meal coming on Wednesday!


----------



## conan

Cooked a 28lb turkey the other day so I made some turkey salad for lunch

Chopped up turkey breast (9oz)
chopped green onion
chopped celery
smart balance mayo
50% less sugar dried cranberries


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Just blasted legs and had a treat after. 

8 oz pan seared beef tenderloin
3 eggs over easy
2 pieces Ezekiel toast

Mixes great with the national championship game on tv.


----------



## Jada

Breakfast 2 turkey sandwich with lots of turkey, a little  cheese and ketchup .water to drink

Lunch 1 large potatoe with some mayo and chicken Breast with sweet baby ray sauce.  Mmm good and ice t water down lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

A little something my friend threw together for me: rice and mixed veggies with gyro and spicy chicken tandoori


----------



## mrSlate

10oz ribeye for breakfast. 
Damn Doc that tandoori looked frickin awesome. I love tandoori chicken yum yum. 
One a side note for those that aren't watching there sodium real close and like heat you should check out salt works and the venom salt!! Awesome shit. Sea salt infused with scorpion peppers.


----------



## NbleSavage

Dammit, Doc...that looks amazing. 

I'm presently knocking the bottom out of 7 oz of flank steak, a cup of white rice and some low sodium soy sauce.


----------



## sQuetos

look nice man... better burn that off later 
go ham in the gym


----------



## Pinkbear




----------



## Jada

Pinky looks good but that meat looks a little raw for me.


----------



## Jada

Ate black rice and beans with chicken breast smothered in sweet baby ray!!


----------



## Pinkbear

The pinker the better! I get it from my mom. When we go out to eat she's asks for "as rare as possible" 

But jada that is perfection right there

Sweet baby ray is the shit!


----------



## Assassin32

Jada said:


> Pinky looks good but that meat looks a little raw for me.



That's funny..I thought it looked overdone. I like my steaks bloody and still movin'.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Some recent and not so recent meals:

Tostones and platanos maduras with fried Dominican salami.











Stuffed squash and zucchini







Ribeye steak with Puerto Rican style fried rice and grilled veggies







From a Colombian restaurant in Jackson Heights, Queens. Skirt steak, fried eggs, French fries, rice and habichuelas (beans), and salad. 







Lebanese style hamburgers called kafta: ground beef with chopped onions and parsley mixed in







From an awesome BBQ place in CT: chicken fried steak with white gravy and French fries.  







Can't see much but from the best burger spot in Westchester county NY called Cheeburger Cheeburger. 10oz patty with bacon and usuall toppings







Homemade Cuban picadillo







A little bfast fish with potatoes, eggs, bacon, Dominican salami







Flank steak, baked potatoes, rice and salad







Protein pancake with bananas, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries







Eggs over easy







Lebanese dish: ground beef with potatoes, squash, and zucchini in a tomato based sauce over rice








My personal favorite, a dessert for two (or more): pancakes and crêpes with PB and Nutella in between layers, homemade whipped cream, homemade strawberry, raspberry, and chocolate syrups, fruits and roasted almonds.


----------



## Pinkbear

Stop doc please stop


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Sorry Pink just wanted to share lol. I'm getting hungry now...


----------



## Rip

That does sound good...I hope I don't bum you guys out...hahaha. I just finished eating a bowl of homemade Chili made with ground turkey breast.


----------



## {'Calcul08'}

Quick fix..


----------



## Rip

It looks good, but I would eat more eggs...that's only 12gms of protein. Even for a female, if you eat 4 more whites ( in other words, 6 eggs, with only 2 yolks) then you would be ingesting about 28 grams of protein.  Even 4 whites and 2 yolks would be 20 grams. 



{'Calcul08'} said:


> Quick fix..


----------



## AlphaD

Just had 8 whole eggs scrambled, with diced sweet potatoe and london broil mixed in.  Apple and a cup of dunkin doughnuts blueberry muffin coffee.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

No pictures of it this time but a 4 egg bacon and sausage omelette, with toast, home fries, and a short stack of pancakes. Anyone in the NY metro area ever go to Royal Coach Diner? Their omelette was to die for and so were the pancakes. Home fries were pretty good too. Probably one of the best omelette as I've had in years.


----------



## mistah187

some honey mustard bbq chicken and suddenly salad damn good. and im full


----------



## {'Calcul08'}

Rip said:


> It looks good, but I would eat more eggs...that's only 12gms of protein. Even for a female, if you eat 4 more whites ( in other words, 6 eggs, with only 2 yolks) then you would be ingesting about 28 grams of protein.  Even 4 whites and 2 yolks would be 20 grams.



Ty for the advice.. Wish I logged on prior to making banana&ground almonds caesarean schmarrn for breakfast, otherwise I'd throw extra eggs/whites in the mix..

Need to start treating food as I do math&physics and get it down to a science..


----------



## Jada

Peanut butter and strawberry jelly sandwich , tall glass of milk and 6egg whites and 2 hoe eggs


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Paella a la Valenciana


----------



## Deidre

cottage cheese with some fruit


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Deidre said:


> cottage cheese with some fruit



Please avoid the use of the dreaded ch**se word...my sanity thanks you


----------



## Yaya

Crab rangoon


----------



## Deidre

Docd187123 said:


> Please avoid the use of the dreaded ch**se word...my sanity thanks you


My apologies. lol But, it's loaded with protein. It's not all bad.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Deidre said:


> My apologies. lol But, it's loaded with protein. It's not all bad.



It is the work of the devil, every last type of ch**se lol


----------



## Yaya

Fruit is for iguanas and gays


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Yaya said:


> Fruit is for iguanas and gays



I agree...I do love fruit


----------



## Deidre

Yaya said:


> Fruit is for iguanas and gays



I must be an iguana.


----------



## Yaya

Deidre said:


> I must be an iguana.


Good one D


----------



## Deidre

Cup of dark roast coffee/black, 2 HB eggs, and a slice of cinnamon French toast (with a slight drizzle of REAL maple syrup). <3


----------



## Yaya

3 chicken sausages...egg beaters.. 3 girl scout cookies..skim milk


----------



## DieYoungStrong

4 egg, 3 white omelet w/ peppers, tomatoes and ham. Cup of oatmeal with 30g protein powder mixed in.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

People we need pics of all this wonderful food hahaha


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Docd187123 said:


> People we need pics of all this wonderful food hahaha



I can't let my food sit long enough to get a pic.


----------



## Yaya

Just got done eating some pez


----------



## AlphaD

Slammed scrambled eggs and a 6oz steak this morning while cooking up a enourmous crock pot of chili, which I will be having for lunch ....consisting of Elk meat, Lean steak meat, and ground beef, carrot,onions, tomatoes and black beans, dark kidney and lite kindey beans.......Let's rock!!


----------



## Rip

Tilapia 8oz. and 1 cup of Brown rice.

Today's meals
8 egg whites and 1 yolk
2 slices of whole grain toast.

Turkey Breast and black bean chili.
2 slices of whole grain

2 scoops of whey protein isolate (48 gms)
Cliff bar

Turkey Burger (breast)
2 slices of whole grain bread

Tilapia 8 oz. in olive oil
1 cup Brown Rice.

The day is not over yet.


----------



## Joliver

2 scoops of weight gainer--1200cals/50grams of protein
2 scoops of whey protein--350 cals/ 80 grams of protein
Big ass scoop of ice cream--who knows?/don't care
Some chocolate syrup-------a lot/not much

Total:  2000 cals maybe?  130ish grams of protein.

And before anyone jumps my ass about absorption rates or drinking calories, I don't care. :32 (1):


----------



## Joliver

Holy hell....found some pizza in the refrigerator.  Real treat...see, I don't drink all of my calories.


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Pinkbear

View attachment 944

cheese doc cheese


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I'm not even gonna quote you pinky. I'm disappointed son


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Iron1

That's an odd looking form of cheese


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Iron1 said:


> That's an odd looking form of cheese



You're off my Christmas and AAS inheritance list...


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## meat

Docd187123 said:


>



This looks great!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

meat said:


> This looks great!



One of my favorite Lebanese dishes.


----------



## meat

Docd187123 said:


> One of my favorite Lebanese dishes.



Looks like it's loaded with great taste! Is that lamb? You care to elaborate on the recipe? I see some seasoning on it, and I'm all about taste.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

6 egg omelet with tomatoes, peppers and ham w/ a 2 cups of diced potatoes with onions.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Big Ribeye steak with a shamrock shake and some chexmkx.  And a couple cheese sticks. And coffee.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

BBQ chicken w/ 2 sweet potatoes.

Steak and eggs after I lift later....

and at the moment, there's a strong hint of guiacol in my mouth...


----------



## #TheMatrix

Dbol and drol with grapefruit juice on the side.


----------



## BigGameHunter

3 gyros and a quart of milk


----------



## meat

Docd187123 said:


>



Bump. I'm curious about this one. Looks great! Doc, you care to share the recipe? Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123

meat said:


> Bump. I'm curious about this one. Looks great! Doc, you care to share the recipe? Thanks



Yea bro, I'll get the recipe up later tonight. For now here's what I ate for lunch today


----------



## meat

I just ate dinner, and that makes me hungry! Outstanding!


----------



## Joliver

I ate a box of cinnamon toast crunch.  I am ashamed.  In my defense, the boxes are so small.


----------



## meat

joliver said:


> I ate a box of cinnamon toast crunch.  I am ashamed.  In my defense, the boxes are so small.



Lol! And no worries. I used to break down and eat an entire jar of my Son's skippy peanut butter with waffles.


----------



## meat

Docd187123 said:


>



We could really use a recipe section here. The gear stuff's ok, but the food's where it's at!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

meat said:


> We could really use a recipe section here. The gear stuff's ok, but the food's where it's at!



Here you go Meat, no real quantities used everything is by eye:

1) take a pound or two of top round or sirloin beef and cut it up into cubes either like in the pic or to a size of your choosing. Throw the meat into a big pot or pressure cooker with a little bit of water and cook on low heat just until the water drains out of the meat. When some drain the water out the pot. 

2) this step is oftentimes skipped but makes for the best flavor...make a little slit with a knife into each cube of meat. Stuff it with a mixture of salt, black pepper, and crushed fresh garlic. Just cut the meat enough to get the spices in the relative middle. 

3) cook the meat in butter and add salt, black pepper (both to taste), a couple cloves of finely chopped garlic, and a chopped onion. Cook just enough so that the outside of the cubes brown. 

4) add water to the pot and boil the contents until the meat gets cooked. We usually go for more well done but this is up to you. 

5) add whatever veggies you want, usually we'll use carrots, potatoes, and peas. Use whatever you want and get creative. 

6) add some tomato paste to create a thin tomato sauce. Cook until veggies soften up

7) serve over rice or burgul 



The lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, and seasoning you see came from a salad I made. With dishes like this I like making a salad and serving it over the dish. If I didn't explain any step clear enough let me know and I'll do my best to explain it better. Hope you enjoy the recipe.


----------



## meat

Docd187123 said:


> Here you go Meat, no real quantities used everything is by eye:
> 
> 1) take a pound or two of top round or sirloin beef and cut it up into cubes either like in the pic or to a size of your choosing. Throw the meat into a big pot or pressure cooker with a little bit of water and cook on low heat just until the water drains out of the meat. When some drain the water out the pot.
> 
> 2) this step is oftentimes skipped but makes for the best flavor...make a little slit with a knife into each cube of meat. Stuff it with a mixture of salt, black pepper, and crushed fresh garlic. Just cut the meat enough to get the spices in the relative middle.
> 
> 3) cook the meat in butter and add salt, black pepper (both to taste), a couple cloves of finely chopped garlic, and a chopped onion. Cook just enough so that the outside of the cubes brown.
> 
> 4) add water to the pot and boil the contents until the meat gets cooked. We usually go for more well done but this is up to you.
> 
> 5) add whatever veggies you want, usually we'll use carrots, potatoes, and peas. Use whatever you want and get creative.
> 
> 6) add some tomato paste to create a thin tomato sauce. Cook until veggies soften up
> 
> 7) serve over rice or burgul
> 
> 
> 
> The lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, and seasoning you see came from a salad I made. With dishes like this I like making a salad and serving it over the dish. If I didn't explain any step clear enough let me know and I'll do my best to explain it better. Hope you enjoy the recipe.



Outstanding! And will be trying this sat or Sunday. And I LOVE the idea of serving the salad over the dish! Yum!!!! I'm wanting to try to make enough of this to have seven meals. I'm thinking I can put each meal in a separate container, then add salad when it's time to eat. Hate to keep asking questions. What kind of salad seasonings and dressing are you using? Again, thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance

steak sammich on a bagel


----------



## Bro Bundy

roast beef sandwich and mac salad...damn good


----------



## Yaya

Fish all night


----------



## DocDePanda187123

meat said:


> Outstanding! And will be trying this sat or Sunday. And I LOVE the idea of serving the salad over the dish! Yum!!!! I'm wanting to try to make enough of this to have seven meals. I'm thinking I can put each meal in a separate container, then add salad when it's time to eat. Hate to keep asking questions. What kind of salad seasonings and dressing are you using? Again, thanks!



Chop up some garlic and sprinkle a bit of salt on it. Crush it up good. Put whatever you want in (lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, onions, carrots, etc). Dress it with salt, crushed mint, lemon juice and extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## PillarofBalance

some kind of empanada and some goat penis?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> some kind of empanada and some goat penis?



Overstuffed the empanadas so they popped open. 

It's actually Jada cock aka platanos maduros


----------



## Seeker

Dinner,,,,,,

View attachment 1002
View attachment 1002


Broiled salmon, chicken thigh fried in coconut oil, with green onions, mushrooms, garlic, and the veggies are sprinkled with olive oil.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Seeker said:


> Dinner,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 1002
> View attachment 1002
> 
> 
> Broiled salmon, chicken thigh fried in coconut oil, with green onions, mushrooms, garlic, and the veggies are sprinkled with olive oil.



I'd trade some of my dinner for yours but mine has carbs in it Seek . 

Do you taste the coconut in coconut oil? I ask bc I've never used it bc I hate the taste of coconut.


----------



## Seeker

Docd187123 said:


> I'd trade some of my dinner for yours but mine has carbs in it Seek .
> 
> Do you taste the coconut in coconut oil? I ask bc I've never used it bc I hate the taste of coconut.



Ya I do. My house has  a wonderful aroma of coconut. My wife and kids all of sudden come out of hiding when I start cooking,  even the damn dog suddenly appears.

How about avocado oil, Doc? Would you like that?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Seeker said:


> Ya I do. My house has  a wonderful aroma of coconut. My wife and kids all of sudden come out of hiding when I start cooking,  even the damn dog suddenly appears.
> 
> How about avocado oil, Doc? Would you like that?



I love avacados. That is a great option you're right!


----------



## Seeker

Docd187123 said:


> I love avacados. That is a great option you're right!



It's great for cooking. Has a high smoke point of over 500


----------



## Yaya

Just had some steak tips and brown rice form pizzeria unos


----------



## AlphaD

Just had 2 Bar-B-Q chicken breast diced up on top of a mashed up sweet potato with a side of Broccoli and Jicama.  Oh yeah, would rather be eating Five Guys Burgers and Fries now.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

AlphaD said:


> Just had 2 Bar-B-Q chicken breast diced up on top of a mashed up sweet potato with a side of Broccoli and Jicama.  Oh yeah, would rather be eating Five Guys Burgers and Fries now.



I might be doing 5Guys as my pre-workout meal lol. Sorry just had to throw it in there


----------



## jennerrator

made Bison meatloaf, mashed pot and corn on the cob..................was the bomb!


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Seeker

View attachment 1045


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Seeker said:


> View attachment 1045


----------



## Seeker

Docd187123 said:


> And no invite for Doc



Anytime my brother! Door is open


----------



## italian1

MFing cheat meal Saturday!!!!!   That means I'm eating pizza with everything on it and hot wings drowning in blue cheese til I puke.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Where's Jada? I made tacos for him


----------



## Gt500face

Just jizzed my pants.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Gt500face said:


> Just jizzed my pants.



I already got the sour cream bro...


----------



## Gt500face

Docd187123 said:


> I already got the sour cream bro...



Need a little more? Lol!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I had a steak and cheese sub pre workout today. Unbelievably good.


----------



## Yaya

Lent for us catholics 

Fish soon


----------



## NbleSavage

Had an entire rotisserie chicken from the market...I didn't have time to cook last night. Sodium was a bit high but it was good in a pinch.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

NbleSavage said:


> Had an entire rotisserie chicken from the market...I didn't have time to cook last night. Sodium was a bit high but it was good in a pinch.



I used to eat one every day when I first started lifting.


----------



## BigGameHunter

NbleSavage said:


> Had an entire rotisserie chicken from the market...I didn't have time to cook last night. Sodium was a bit high but it was good in a pinch.



I do this often and like to be alone when it happens, gets pretty serious.

Starving in the ams.  Been eating about 2-4 bananas, oatmeal, yogurt and egg whites for breakfast ed split up into 2 breakfasts one at 6am and another at 9:30 or so.  Feeling great.


----------



## Yaya

A little over a pound of sushi


----------



## jennerrator

Yaya said:


> A little over a pound of sushi



And 50 mai ties lol

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken stir fry leftovers from yesterday with some avacado and hot sauce. Mmmmm


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I had my usual oatmeal and eggs at 6AM this morning. Then I went to a meeting. POB posted something in the chat yesterday about eating 4 McGriddles, and it's been stuck in my head. I stopped at Mickey D's after my meeting and grabbed 4 egg McMuffins...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DieYoungStrong said:


> I had my usual oatmeal and eggs at 6AM this morning. Then I went to a meeting. POB posted something in the chat yesterday about eating 4 McGriddles, and it's been stuck in my head. I stopped at Mickey D's after my meeting and grabbed 4 egg McMuffins...





> SlingBlade: I can only assume from your cavalier attitude that you have yet to partake of the wonderment that is the McGriddle. Let me enlighten you. What happens is the One True God grows them on trees in the Elysian Fields using a heretofore unused incantation. He then proceeds to magic them down to your local eatery where whatever Ghetto Bastard cook your McDonalds has rescued from welfare that week proceeds to wrap it in cellophane and pass it along to you, the fortunate consumer. You proceed to ingest this finery in the vain hope that your obviously overmatched taste buds can somehow grasp the delectable intricacies it is suddenly faced with. Is that egg? Why yes it is, and bacon too. But wait–they didn’t add…yes they did, yes they did indeed. They added cheese. And then, then my friends, they wrapped it in a sumptuous pancake bun! As your taste buds try to process that amazing piece of information, IT hits them…the syrup nugget. THE MOTHER****ING SYRUP NUGGET! It announces itself with a burst of confectionery grandiosity the likes of your which your palate has never seen.”
> 
> Tucker “So you like them?”
> 
> SlingBlade “If you EVER speak ill of the McGriddle again I will personally force-feed you one while I **** you in the butt using the wrapper as a condom and then donkey punch you when the infused syrup nuggets explode in your mouth.



10char....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Arroz con pollo


----------



## NbleSavage

Doc knows how to eat   His meals always look better than anything I've had all week.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Doc knows how to eat   His meals always look better than anything I've had all week.



Pulling the fork out of my hand is similar to pulling the needle from a crackhead's hand


----------



## brutus79

Docd187123 said:


> Pulling the fork out of my hand is similar to pulling the needle from a crackhead's hand



Crackheads use pipes.... junkies use needles.  Happens to be the only thing I have a phd in.


----------



## Yaya

I just had pork fajitas


----------



## italian1

Just had five guys. Feel like a fat POS. Back to cut tomorrow


----------



## BigGameHunter

Grilled chicken breasts, rice and crab pasta salad.  One quart of whole milk.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Just had a second plate and more milk


----------



## ECKSRATED

Just ate 2 of the best grilled Italian sausage on this earth. They are stuffed with hot peppers and some other magnificent shit. So damn good. That was earlier now I'm on numbers 3 and 4.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

More tacos for my brother Jada


----------



## NbleSavage

3 whole eggs, 4 egg whites and a bagel with some kind of 'Can't Believe It' low sodium spray.


----------



## NbleSavage

Doc's food always looks better than what I'm eating.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Doc's food always looks better than what I'm eating.



Stop by one day and I'll pull the grill out


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## coltmc4545

Just fired up the grill. Nice fat ribeye and a bunch of burgers for work tomorrow.


----------



## M_T Pockets

...........


----------



## ECKSRATED

Docd187123 said:


> More tacos for my brother Jada



Nothing like some home made tacos. Yummy. I know what I'm making the wife make this weekend.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> Nothing like some home made tacos. Yummy. I know what I'm making the wife make this weekend.



Hell yea Ecks. Jada and I love some tacos lmao


----------



## TriniJuice

Chicken cutlet sandwhich w/2x Egg, cheese, and BACON...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken shawarma salad


----------



## #TheMatrix




----------



## DocDePanda187123

^^^^ that looks good!


----------



## Yaya

Just had a steak burrito

Said no cheese and the el salvadorian gave me xtra cheese


----------



## #TheMatrix

#madGainz


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I just ate 3 bar pizzas. One sausage, one meatball, one linguica. Washed it down with a couple high life's. 

I pity mrs DYS tonight.


----------



## Yaya

If i mentioned what I ate i would be banned

And I would also infract the shit out of myself

Hello SI


----------



## TriniJuice

Eating liquor....don't care


----------



## stonetag

Matrix..fess up bro, you cook that deliciousness you're posting, or a women? Regardless of who, looks great, anything with a steak btw is food of the gods! I just had cream of wheat and steak for breakfast.


----------



## #TheMatrix

stone. At my house. I do 95 percent of the cooking.  My wife gets off work late so I get down on the cooking. Plus I enjoy it...I make alot, eat alot and even take some food to friends.  When my wife cooks its mostly carbs with some baked protein(meats) veggies.  

Creole cooking from the islands.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Yea...those are plantains.

GAINZ


----------



## Hero Swole

#TheMatrix said:


> Yea...those are plantains.
> 
> GAINZ


Cabron pasame los tostones


----------



## NbleSavage

Boring fawking oatmeal with a bit of raw honey. Getting ready to hit the gym.


----------



## TriniJuice

Turkey egg n cheese omelet, 4slices wheat toast (dry)...pancakes w/sausage, and homefries w/bacon


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Kafta with potatoes and rice


----------



## Rip

8 egg whites + one yolk
2 slices of Ezekiel bread toast
Hummus


----------



## ECKSRATED

Took my oldest to the NY state fare today. Not gonna list all the glorious shit I ate but 2 minutes ago before I hit the bed I ate 4 hot pockets, 2 frozen Twix bars, a bag a popcorn and chocolate milk. I have a stomach ache. I hate myself. Goodnight.


----------



## Maijah

Mmmmm scrambled heaven


----------



## stonetag

ECKSRATED said:


> Took my oldest to the NY state fare today. Not gonna list all the glorious shit I ate but 2 minutes ago before I hit the bed I ate 4 hot pockets, 2 frozen Twix bars, a bag a popcorn and chocolate milk. I have a stomach ache. I hate myself. Goodnight.


 Why the fuk would anybody go to the fair to do anything but eat all the deliciousness on display. Our fair is next week so I think I will fast until then. lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

stonetag said:


> Why the fuk would anybody go to the fair to do anything but eat all the deliciousness on display. Our fair is next week so I think I will fast until then. lol



For the sluts. Easy money at the fair bro.


Oh and right now I am eating a quart of vanilla latte frozen yogurt from pinkberry


----------



## BigGameHunter

Pot roast, carrots, potatoes and milk.  Im hungry again craving Waffle House.


----------



## ECKSRATED

PillarofBalance said:


> For the sluts. Easy money at the fair bro.
> 
> 
> Oh and right now I am eating a quart of vanilla latte frozen yogurt from pinkberry


If I was single I would go there every fukking day every year. It was about 8pm and we were walking around and even my dad said "yep all the sluts are coming out now" hahaha. Whores everywhere. Sexy Whores too.


----------



## stonetag

PillarofBalance said:


> For the sluts. Easy money at the fair bro.
> 
> 
> Oh and right now I am eating a quart of vanilla latte frozen yogurt from pinkberry


 You had me at sluts....and vanilla!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

4 eggs, sausage pattie, potatoes and toast fro breakfast.

Just polished off a large platte of American chop suey with extra beef and a couple chicken fajitas for dessert.


----------



## stonetag

DieYoungStrong said:


> 4 eggs, sausage pattie, potatoes and toast fro breakfast.
> 
> Just polished off a large platte of American chop suey with extra beef and a couple chicken fajitas for dessert.


 Thanks bro, I'm going to have that exact breakfast you had, for lunch,  maple sausage links though.


----------



## stonetag

ECKSRATED said:


> If I was single I would go there every fukking day every year. It was about 8pm and we were walking around and even my dad said "yep all the sluts are coming out now" hahaha. Whores everywhere. Sexy Whores too.


Yep, I would rather look at sluts anytime over looking at pigs and goats, although some of the goats are pretty sexy!


----------



## MANBEARPIG

5 sausage links,  5 eggs w spinach. Toped with a little cheese and some pico de gallo


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## AlphaD

Just slammed down 2 Chipotle Burritos, 1 chicken, 1 steak...................


----------



## Geo Peptides

grind4it said:


> You bastard! I hate you!
> 
> Enjoy,
> Grind




Ugh, this granola bar is looking worse and worse lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Skirt steak wrapped in bacon.


----------



## NbleSavage

Doc's food always looks better than mine.

Although am presently slamming down a disgustingly huge bowl of chocolate-chip cookie dough ice cream...I love bulking season...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Doc's food always looks better than mine.
> 
> Although am presently slamming down a disgustingly huge bowl of chocolate-chip cookie dough ice cream...I love bulking season...



How could you not invite me Mr. Savage? I thought we shared something special


----------



## deadlift666

I just ate some coco puffs


----------



## NbleSavage

Docd187123 said:


> How could you not invite me Mr. Savage? I thought we shared something special



I will email you some


----------



## Yaya

About to have a waffle


----------



## deadlift666

I ate waffles too. Cuz I'm fat (on the inside)


----------



## #TheMatrix

Im hongry.


----------



## lightweight

Tuna patties with garlic and low sodium soy sauce.


----------



## TriniJuice

It's YOLO 4real on this side


----------



## Paolos

todays second meal (2 of 6) 8 oz chicken, 1 cup collard greens, 2 cups brown rice, 1 Tlb sp olive oil


----------



## buzz1

Thanks for reminding me that a treat is reward for all the hard work.  Man what a treat you showed!


----------



## NbleSavage

300 grams of white rice, 7 oz of grilled chicken and some Cholula sauce.


----------



## stonetag

NbleSavage said:


> 300 grams of white rice, 7 oz of grilled chicken and some Cholula sauce.


Love Cholula on everything, eggs especially.


----------



## NbleSavage

stonetag said:


> Love Cholula on everything, eggs especially.



It's made from the blood of unicorns.


----------



## stonetag

NbleSavage said:


> It's made from the blood of unicorns.


I thought there was something magical about it..lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## DocDePanda187123

Grilled calamari, dragon shrimp, hanger steak, and pork wrapped in bacon. Wish I had pics of the red curry chicken with coconut rice


----------



## Yaya

Just ate an entire buffalo chicken pizza ..washed down with 4 peronis


----------



## losieloos

Right now? This http://imgur.com/57kHIee


----------



## brutus79

Just ate round two of kale and colby jack stuffed garlic marinated chicken breast served on whole wheat spaghetti tossed with spinach, garlic, cherry tomatoes and a splash of fresh tomato sauce.


----------



## SuperBane

Doc what is that in the first pic next to the pineapple wedges? Corn cake?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

SuperBane said:


> Doc what is that in the first pic next to the pineapple wedges? Corn cake?



Na bro it's mangu. A Domincan dish made from mashed plaintains with onions mixed in. Like mashed potatoes but with plantains.


----------



## NbleSavage

Dafuq is Hanger Steak? It looks insanely delicious...must know more...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Dafuq is Hanger Steak? It looks insanely delicious...must know more...



Comes from the cow's diaphragm also called the butcher's steak bc often times they'd keep it for themselves. The most tender cut of meat from the cow. It was delicious as fukk


----------



## ken Sass

yummy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Dinner last night


----------



## Bro Bundy

Docd187123 said:


>



fuk the food...I like them fingers and legs!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Brother Bundy said:


> fuk the food...I like them fingers and legs!!!



I like her legs and fingers too. That's why I'm dating her lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

Docd187123 said:


> I like her legs and fingers too. That's why I'm dating her lol



u showed me pics before..Hot thick spanish mamacita


----------



## schultz1

Carrot cake.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Doc your a lucky man.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

BigGameHunter said:


> Doc your a lucky man.



BGH should you ever make it up to the northeast I'll make whatever you want brother lol. Just pick a dish, or four, and we will feast.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Docd187123 said:


> BGH should you ever make it up to the northeast I'll make whatever you want brother lol. Just pick a dish, or four, and we will feast.



u made all them dishes? looks very pro style restaurant type shit


----------



## BigGameHunter

Docd187123 said:


> BGH should you ever make it up to the northeast I'll make whatever you want brother lol. Just pick a dish, or four, and we will feast.



I look forward to it.  Im definitely coming up there one of these days to have some beer with S4L, DYS and AlphaD.

YaYa and Lucy have promised me Zimas among other things.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Brother Bundy said:


> u made all them dishes? looks very pro style restaurant type shit



I can't take full credit as my mom did most of the work. I had the girlfriend up to meet the parents so we did a big dinner for everyone. 



BigGameHunter said:


> I look forward to it.  Im definitely coming up there one of these days to have some beer with S4L, DYS and AlphaD.
> 
> YaYa and Lucy have promised me Zimas among other things.



Well I'm basically right in the middle of all them lol. Closer to DYS than Steel or Alpha. I can't offer anything as high class as Zimas but I do have a bottle of some good median tequila a friend brought back for me as well as some Mamahuana and Brugal I brought back from the Domincan


----------



## BigGameHunter

Docd187123 said:


> I can't take full credit as my mom did most of the work. I had the girlfriend up to meet the parents so we did a big dinner for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm basically right in the middle of all them lol. Closer to DYS than Steel or Alpha. I can't offer anything as high class as Zimas but I do have a bottle of some good median tequila a friend brought back for me as well as some Mamahuana and Brugal I brought back from the Domincan



OK Ill bring moonshine


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Stuffed grape leaves, cabbage, squash, and zucchini


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steak, rice and peas, platanos maduros







Oxtail, rice and peas, platanos maduros


----------



## Jayjay770

Getting Hungry from this thread


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Domincan lady at my job made me bacalao, yucca, and banana.


----------



## deadlift666

I just ate some sushi.


----------



## Yaya

Just had steak tips, ribs, and stuffed shrimp from pillars favorite place. ..


Floramos


----------



## goodfella

corn dogs and baked potato......


----------



## NbleSavage

93% lean ground beef and white rice...dammit...


----------



## coltmc4545

Just smashed back and ordered a large supreme pizza


----------



## BigGameHunter

Top Ramen for me this pm


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Food from the last week or so:

Taco meat for some Jada dk meat tacos






Chicken stir fry over rice and a Lebanese bean salad 






Some leftover homemade pie and whipped cream my uncle (he's a chef) made for Turkey day: pumpkin pie and chocolate pudding pie






Dinner Friday night with the chica: Hennessy wings, she had a steak Caesar salad and I had baby back ribs and honey chicken combo


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken cutlet bitches. With potatoes, rice and salad


----------



## Spongy

Boiled chicken and brown rice.  FML.


----------



## goodfella

Flame broiler, half n half.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Dinner bitches


----------



## ken Sass

ice cream!!!!!!!!!


----------



## {'Calcul08'}




----------



## Yaya

Breakfast ribs


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I'm starving. 

Think I'm going to go get a mcgriddle


----------



## Maijah

6 eggs scrambled with hot spicy sausage, two slices of whole wheat bread and a can of corned beef hash.


----------



## {'Calcul08'}

That looks delish @Maijah..


----------



## DocDePanda187123

A little mix and match


----------



## goodfella

Docd187123 said:


> A little mix and match



This would all go great in a burrito wrap!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

goodfella said:


> This would all go great in a burrito wrap!



I actually had some pita bread with it on the side but you make a good point. This would be like a jihadi burrito lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Domincan style steak with onions and peppers


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Tostones and a chimi de pollo from a food truck. This lady had a like of 50+ ppl at midnight in -10deg weather so yea...her food is fukking good.


----------



## NbleSavage

Dammit Doc...your food porn always makes me want to break my diet.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Dammit Doc...your food porn always makes me want to break my diet.



Dammit Nble, Your nude porn always makes me want to break my heterosexuality....or what's left of it at least


----------



## mickems

Docd187123 said:


> Tostones and a chimi de pollo from a food truck. This lady had a like of 50+ ppl at midnight in -10deg weather so yea...her food is fukking good.



Hey Doc! I see you love those tostones. The mrs is west indian and makes another Caribbean version. she takes the blackest ones(some even have light mold on skin) and fries in coconut oil until the sugar turns the plantain crispy brown on the outside. the mercada down the street has tostones but they use plantains when they're yellow and don't taste as sweet as the black ones.


----------



## mickems

I know, I know. I think I just set myself up for a joke.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

mickems said:


> Hey Doc! I see you love those tostones. The mrs is west indian and makes another Caribbean version. she takes the blackest ones(some even have light mold on skin) and fries in coconut oil until the sugar turns the plantain crispy brown on the outside. the mercada down the street has tostones but they use plantains when they're yellow and don't taste as sweet as the black ones.



I'm sure you love the sweet black ones Mickems 

Tostones is the green plantain fried and mashed until it's crispy. The yellow/black plantain is fried and gets mushy and sweet. Those are called platanos maduros. The lady running the food truck didn't make the sweet ones otherwise I would've gotten them.


----------



## Yaya

Chicken parm calzone


----------



## NbleSavage

Docd187123 said:


> Dammit Nble, Your nude porn always makes me want to break my heterosexuality....or what's left of it at least



Wanna come over and play 'Hide the Chimichanga?'


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Wanna come over and play 'Hide the Chimichanga?'



By chimichanga, do you mean veiny throbbing love muscle? If so Steel and I will be there momentarily.


----------



## Beedeezy

Five guys double bacon cheeseburger frys and multiple large cokes. 
So fukking good!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Breaded and fried flounder, rice, and salad


----------



## Yaya

Gonna get some sushi


----------



## #TheMatrix

Im gona finally go next friday to an all you can eat sushi place.
They better stand up to their claim....all i can eat




Yaya said:


> Gonna get some sushi


----------



## Yaya

#TheMatrix said:


> Im gona finally go next friday to an all you can eat sushi place.
> They better stand up to their claim....all i can eat



There's one not far from me and it's fukking good shit...quality. .. it's on Saturdays for like 2 hours


----------



## DocDePanda187123

This is the snack to tonight's dinner. Some good ole fashioned pad thai


----------



## deadlift666

I love that shit.


----------



## The Rocker

Three eggs and two slices of multigrain toast, one with almond butter. Also drinking a Gold Standard Whey protein shake with lactose free milk.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Ok so maybe I overdid it a bit here:


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Had Bareburger last night. Went with the Hog Wild burger which is wild boar meat, fried egg, habinero mayo and other stuff


----------



## NbleSavage

Sweet Weeping Baby Jeebus that looks good...

8 eggs, 1 slice of cheese, half cup of oatmeal (breakfast)


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Sweet Weeping Baby Jeebus that looks good...
> 
> 8 eggs, 1 slice of cheese, half cup of oatmeal (breakfast)



It was pretty good. The woman I went with had an ostrich meat burger with bacon, curry pepper ketchup, fried egg. That was pretty good too


----------



## NbleSavage

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It was pretty good. The woman I went with had an ostrich meat burger with bacon, curry pepper ketchup, fried egg. That was pretty good too



I've had an ostrich burger before - agreed, they are damned good. Now I want a boar burger...

_*weeps openly*_


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> I've had an ostrich burger before - agreed, they are damned good. Now I want a boar burger...
> 
> _*weeps openly*_



*cuddles gently*


----------



## DocDePanda187123

5Guys double with bacon


----------



## PillarofBalance

DocDePanda187123 said:


> 5Guys double with bacon


I thought your people didn't indulge in swine?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Oh and I just had 4 sausage egg and cheese on a biscuit and two hashbrowns from my boy Ronaldo


----------



## Paolos

Meal 3 of 8   (7 oz chicken, 7 oz sweet potato & 7 oz asparagus) Just started transition diet today


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> I thought your people didn't indulge in swine?



Bacon is like ass. You know it's dirty to eat you just can't help yourself.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken thighs and drums, potatoes, rice and salad.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Chicken thighs and drums, potatoes, rice and salad.



Good.. You better make that weight bitch


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Good.. You better make that weight bitch



I'm maybe 4lbs over right now @ 202-203. Shouldn't be a problem. I could piss that out with a cup of coffee lol....whore


----------



## TriniJuice

Chicken n Beans cuz I'm a simple azz ninja


----------



## jennerrator

tuna out of the can and a green apple!


----------



## TriniJuice

Jenner said:


> tuna out of the can and a green apple!



We should plot on taking Doc's exotic foods


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Shepards Pie with Bison meat....I win bitches


----------



## LeanHerm

Beans chicken and my front hedges aka broccoli. The price you pay to be lean.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

TriniJuice said:


> We should plot on taking Doc's exotic foods



I had tacos.....just saying


----------



## TriniJuice

All my broccoli goes in a blender.... along with some OJ
iHateVeggies2012


----------



## jennerrator

TriniJuice said:


> We should plot on taking Doc's exotic foods



i know, my shits so boring


----------



## TriniJuice

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Bacon is like ass. You know it's dirty to eat you just can't help yourself.



Bump for DF


----------



## TheBlob

TriniJuice said:


> Chicken n Beans cuz I'm a simple azz ninja



HAHAHAHAHAH WTF? that looks exactly like my bowl of food no joke...  I am dieting right now and yeah its super easy.... Hey bud throw some chili powder on there and youll be glad you did


----------



## ForkLift

Oatmeal w/ Beanut butter, lots of PB and a heaping scoop of whey protien powder melted and all mixed in
YUM!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

So last night I attempted to make Domincan chimichurri myself. Taste was a little different but came out surprisingly well.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Just ate 6 eggs, scrambled with 3 pieces of cheese, 4 pieces of smith's smokehouse bacon, 2 pieces of toast and a big ass pancake.

Don't judge


----------



## trodizzle

DocDePanda187123 said:


> So last night I attempted to make Domincan chimichurri myself. Taste was a little different but came out surprisingly well.



I want to know what's in those patties. They look yummy.


----------



## NbleSavage

Fawking white rice and ground turkey...I hate you all...


----------



## trodizzle

NbleSavage said:


> Fawking white rice and ground turkey...I hate you all...



spices are your friend.

baked chicken tenders and steamed spinach here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

trodizzle said:


> I want to know what's in those patties. They look yummy.



Onion, garlic, and bell pepper ran through a food processor. Also salt, pepper, Spanish oregano, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Two 2lb bone in rib eyes....with 6 slices of toast and 2lbs of baked potatoes and 4 milky way ice cream bars.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

From a freind's restaurant: halal lamb and chicken over rice


----------



## trodizzle

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Onion, garlic, and bell pepper ran through a food processor. Also salt, pepper, Spanish oregano, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce.



Hrmm Spanish oregano eh? Much different than standard oregano? (Only thing I'm missing).


----------



## trodizzle

#TheMatrix said:


> Two 2lb bone in rib eyes....with 6 slices of toast and 2lbs of baked potatoes and 4 milky way ice cream bars.




Holy shit! That's a ton of food!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

trodizzle said:


> Hrmm Spanish oregano eh? Much different than standard oregano? (Only thing I'm missing).



It's not oregano leaves like you'd see in most Italian cooking. It's more ground up into a powder. Looks like this


----------



## goodfella

Jenner said:


> i know, my shits so boring



Lmao I couldn't even imagine bringing myself to have that night after night ha


----------



## trodizzle

5 whole eggs
1 tbsp olive oil
1.5 servings of spinach

it works...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Pre-workout was a 5guys bacon double burger and fries







Dinner is BBQ bacon wrapped sushi with mashed potatoes


----------



## ForkLift

baked potatoes and chicken breast


----------



## #TheMatrix

Iron....
Im eating iron all over my gym.


----------



## PillarofBalance

#TheMatrix said:


> Iron....
> Im eating iron all over my gym.


You gonna get constipated


----------



## deadlift666

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Pre-workout was a 5guys bacon double burger and fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner is BBQ bacon wrapped sushi with mashed potatoes



nice work....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

deadlift666 said:


> nice work....



I can't take credit for making that as much as I'd love to but I'll take credit for demolishing most of it that was made


----------



## deadlift666

That's more what I was referring to anyway.


----------



## #TheMatrix

PillarofBalance said:


> You gonna get constipated



Remember that touch screen blendtec?  
The greens turn my digestive system into a faucet


----------



## PillarofBalance

#TheMatrix said:


> Remember that touch screen blendtec?
> The greens turn my digestive system into a faucet


You on the jewce brah?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Anytime I'm in the area, everytime to be honest, I stop by at least once and grab a burrito. Ana's Taqueria in Brookline.... Serving orgasms in your mouth wrapped in a 12" tortilla since 1995


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken stir fry


----------



## Yaya

Shakeshack...


----------



## trodizzle

4 smoked chicken thighs...


----------



## #TheMatrix

Trodz....
U got a small bite.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Guacamole, mango salsa, and tacos from ground beef, ground pork, and Syrian lamb sausage


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Assassin32

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Anytime I'm in the area, everytime to be honest, I stop by at least once and grab a burrito. Ana's Taqueria in Brookline.... Serving orgasms in your mouth wrapped in a 12" tortilla since 1995



Holy shit, does that look good. I don't even know why I'm browsing this thread at 1am. Now I'm absolutely craving a burrito. Damn....


----------



## #TheMatrix

Ill be updating this when i get back to the island


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Vietnamese today:

Bun bowl with grilled pork 






House salad with grilled chicken






Red curry chicken






Sticky beef






Jasmine rice


----------



## Maijah

Dominican red snapper


----------



## brutus79

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Vietnamese today:
> 
> Bun bowl with grilled pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House salad with grilled chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red curry chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine rice


That curry looks slammin' boy!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

brutus79 said:


> That curry looks slammin' boy!



It was Brut! Good seeing you here


----------



## BigGameHunter

Great selections Doc.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Leftover Easter food from yesterday


----------



## deadlift666

I just ate a rack of ribs


----------



## PillarofBalance

I am having a protein shake for breakfast... effin groce shit.  Had to get to work early and didn't have time to eat


----------



## DocDePanda187123

A small slice of heaven. 2 patacones last night. One with chicken and one with grilled steak. The first pic is the chicken and the second is what they look like taken from the internet.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

5guys bacon double with fries


----------



## Ggeneral

DocDePanda187123 said:


> 5guys bacon double with fries



They're even better with cheese.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Ggeneral said:


> They're even better with cheese.



Blasphemy!! I will ban you General!!!

No I won't but I'll play with myself to the thought of banning you


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chimi de pollo


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Muldoom over rice and salad


----------



## Paolos

Now 8 oz sirloin steak with broccoli (no carbs)

Last night 30 min all I could eat at the Ms. Paolos buffet...Calorie free,fat free but not sugar free!
An I lied, she didn't last the entire 30 minutes (sorry ladies Ms. P needed a service call)


----------



## DocDePanda187123

My pad thai and POB's duck soup. Thanks for dinner POB but you still eat like a 12yr old girl


----------



## PillarofBalance

12 year old girl? Bitch I had a 12 oz steak sweet potatoes fries and beers two hours prior.  Plus I had McDonald's for breakfast and lunch which was still lodged in my gut somewhere


----------



## Jada

I ate a chicken gyro from my local halal  and a amazon energy  drink


----------



## NbleSavage

I Mad Scientist'ed a DiJorno pizza with added beef, chicken & extra sauce and put that b1tch down.

I love my weekly cheat meal.


----------



## wabbitt

Creamed chipped beef on toast and eggs over easy!  Man I forgot how much fun it is to bulk!


----------



## g0re

This is where I was just eating. 

Never mind, not sure why the pics no working. Won't upload atm


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Some Lebanese food tonight


----------



## Redrum1327

20  inch calzone , pepperoni , sausage , green peppers , banana peppers , mushrooms , and EXTRA CHEESE !!!!!!!! marinara sauce on the side 
the protein bottle is to show the size of the calzone


----------



## wabbitt

Redrum1327 said:


> 20  inch calzone , pepperoni , sausage , green peppers , banana peppers , mushrooms , and EXTRA CHEESE !!!!!!!! marinara sauce on the side
> the protein bottle is to show the size of the calzone


Guess I am not the only one doing a spring bulk.


----------



## paula109

its look good


----------



## g0re

Lemme try this again, this was my view from dinner the other night


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## DieYoungStrong

I just ate a shit load of Chipotle. Was to hungry to take pics though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Not tonight but....


----------



## Jada

I just ate home friesTurkey bacon turkey sausage  with egg and cheese


----------



## NbleSavage

Dammit Doc and his Food Porn!!!.....

_*eats chicken and rice, weeps openly*_


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Dammit Doc and his Food Porn!!!.....
> 
> _*eats chicken and rice, weeps openly*_



Come in for a group hug NS....I'll slip you a piece of sausage


----------



## Jada

Curry chicken with rice and beans with salad and sweet plantains  (Jamaican food)


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Yes to all you haters....it's a triple


----------



## Bippal

16oz sirloin and some home made collard greens, I love keto


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Lebanese sausage with rice and lentils and Domincan steak with rice and beans.


----------



## event462

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Lebanese sausage with rice and lentils and Domincan steak with rice and beans.


I could watch you eat meat all day!


----------



## carebear81

Milo said:


> I will consume a cheesecake with the fury of 1,000 hippos.



I make amazing cheesecakes. Now I know where to start selling them once I start my business. ;P


----------



## DocDePanda187123

event462 said:


> I could watch you eat meat all day!



I hope you meant that with the fullest homo intent allowed....


----------



## curtisvill

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Yes to all you haters....it's a triple



This makes me hungry.  I love 5 Guys.


----------



## {'Calcul08'}

Traditional spring obsessions.. Moroccan dates and a vegan brownie.. ^_^


----------



## wabbitt

Damn, am I going to see that pic on every thread.  Stupid delicious hamburger!


----------



## WWPJim

What? Can you not cheat just a little when you are on?


----------



## curtisvill

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Moroccan dates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2108



Mmmmmm dates.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Fried calamari








Mofongo de pollo







Pollo al ajillo







Steak nachos


----------



## LeanHerm

Smoking some meat baby.


----------



## curtisvill

LeanHerm said:


> Smoking some meat baby.



I loved smoked meats.  I use my smoker almost as much as my grill.  What are you smoking and what are some of your favorites?  I do a great pork shoulder and ribs, still working on my brisket.  Everyone loves my brisket but it is not quite right in my opinion.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Good god!!! 5 guys is doing shakes at my local joint now... 

Peanut buttah shake with a 4 patty bacon cheese burgalar...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

A 4 pattie burger is boss status! Respect. That's my next goal


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> Good god!!! 5 guys is doing shakes at my local joint now...
> 
> Peanut buttah shake with a 4 patty bacon cheese burgalar...



This was my lunch yesterday...except I had a choc shake.


----------



## LeanHerm

PillarofBalance said:


> Good god!!! 5 guys is doing shakes at my local joint now...
> 
> Peanut buttah shake with a 4 patty bacon cheese burgalar...


fuk off with this shit.


----------



## HDH

I tell ya what I ate yesterday. It was cheat time at the all you can eat pizza joint.

I stuck to the spinach pizza and lost track. I had to get some bread sticks while I was waiting on another to cook.

I went home, took a nap and woke up 2 1/2 hrs later feeling like total bloated dogshit.

I can't wait a few more weeks to do it again  

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Steak and chicken burrito from chipotle










Snickers ice cream with banana and almonds


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Doc, why did you ruin perfectly good ice cream with a banana?

I've been getting bowls at chipotle lately because I've come to the conclusion that they can pile more shit into the bowls then a burrito


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I love bananas with my ice cream DYS. Kinda like a snickers sundae hahaha

I thought so too about the bowls but my burrito had a shit ton more than the 3 bowls by coworkers got. Experiment time lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I love bananas with my ice cream DYS. Kinda like a snickers sundae hahaha
> 
> I thought so too about the bowls but my burrito had a shit ton more than the 3 bowls by coworkers got. Experiment time lol



You have to ask them to pack the shit in there. Triple meat. And get it to go so they stuff a lid on it and nothing comes out the sides.


----------



## ECKSRATED

En route to five guys now. Thank pillar


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DieYoungStrong said:


> You have to ask them to pack the shit in there. Triple meat. And get it to go so they stuff a lid on it and nothing comes out the sides.



That's fukking sneaky man, I like your style though. We could use such talents in the tallyban. I offer you great benefits and an AMAZING severance package....


----------



## ECKSRATED

http://imgur.com/GvXrXvV

I put the fries right on there like a boss

and finished my kids hot dog and grilled cheese


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Thatta boy Ecks. Snake's hold on you is slowly weakening.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken pad Thai 






Patacone a pollo






Pineapple fried rice with beef






Sampler appetizer platter with dumplings, chicken and beef on a stick, egg rolls






Patacone






Pad see ew with chicken


----------



## Jada

Cake, rice beans , chicken and salad


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Dinner tonight


----------



## JonSupps

Some yummy things in here, I should properly learn how to cook.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Today's lunch


----------



## #TheMatrix

I need to start doing this stuff...
But i usually eat my food soon as its in front of my face not tell it to pose while i snap a photo.


----------



## Yaya

Spicy Japanese beef....with some rum


----------



## DocDePanda187123

#TheMatrix said:


> I need to start doing this stuff...
> But i usually eat my food soon as its in front of my face not tell it to pose while i snap a photo.



Take the pictures while you're chewing. Best of both worlds. Also the food is scared of you so it'll probably freeze on it's own. No need to tell it to pose for a selfie lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Dinner






Went to town on the hummus before taking a pic.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hummus.... breakfast of the taliban


----------



## #TheMatrix

Wtf is a hummus?
Looks like ice cream?


----------



## NbleSavage

#TheMatrix said:


> Wtf is a hummus?
> Looks like ice cream?



Hummus is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## PillarofBalance

Peanut butter and bacon sammich on sourdough

zOMG! Carbs and fats side by side!!!!







Not pictured  - giant glass of milk and tub of Greek Yogurt.


----------



## Jada

Vegetable  fried rice with sesame chicken


----------



## #TheMatrix

Peanut butter and bacon?


----------



## PillarofBalance

#TheMatrix said:


> Peanut butter and bacon?


Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## Magical

PillarofBalance said:


> Peanut butter and bacon sammich on sourdough
> 
> zOMG! Carbs and fats side by side!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured  - giant glass of milk and tub of Greek Yogurt.



On a dixie platter


----------



## PillarofBalance

Magical said:


> On a dixie platter


Always keepin it classy


----------



## DocDePanda187123

The workings of a Texas pitmaster. Sampler platter: pulled pork, pulled chicken, beef brisket, and ribs along with mashed potatoes and macaroni salad.


----------



## Magical

Damn Doc, thats good eatin right there


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Kafta kabob sandwich with tabouleh and pickled veggies inside


----------



## PillarofBalance




----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## DocDePanda187123

Poptarts for the peri workout gainz bros







Domincan style fried rice and steak and tabouleh 










Eggs and ham with avacado


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Tabouleh, guacamole, mango salsa, and tacos bitches


----------



## Lilo

One of these:




Anyone hungry? No? Hahaha. 

White stuff's bulgur. Tastes way better than rice imo.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Lilo said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hungry? No? Hahaha.
> 
> White stuff's bulgur. Tastes way better than rice imo.



I had bulgur in the tabouleh. Copy cat


----------



## Lilo

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I had bulgur in the tabouleh. Copy cat



Not true, I'm taking it to a whole new level, it's called "Deconstructed molecular tabouleh"


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Lilo said:


> Not true, I'm taking it to a whole new level, it's called "Deconstructed molecular tabouleh"



Touché ma'am, touché.....


----------



## Itburnstopee

Cookie n cream pop tart with peanut butter on it


----------



## Milo

3 chicken chipotle burritos, extra cheese.


----------



## trodizzle

chicken and salad, simple but effective.


----------



## Itburnstopee

Entire rotisserie chicken (18 oz with bone removed) with a cup of milk


----------



## LeanHerm

Yesterday


----------



## LeanHerm




----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Magical

Where the cheese at Doc?


----------



## LeanHerm

Doc wants my meat


----------



## John Ziegler

LeanHerm said:


> Doc wants my meat



How can you have any puddling if you don't eat your meat ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Magical said:


> Where the cheese at Doc?



Fukk ch**se with a rusty screwdriver in it's anal cavity!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

LeanHerm said:


> Doc wants my meat



I didn't think it was necessary to state the obvious.


----------



## Itburnstopee

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Fukk ch**se with a rusty screwdriver in it's anal cavity!



Philips head or flat head?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Philips head or flat head?



Whichever one is rustier and causes more agony


----------



## PillarofBalance

42oz tomahawk 







Plus like 8 whiskey smashes....

Oh and the two sauces are a hot roquefort cream and a good old fashioned bearnaise.


----------



## MindlessWork

What you got planned for eats on Labor Day?


----------



## Spongy

MindlessWork said:


> What you got planned for eats on Labor Day?



Boiled chicken breast and sweet potatoes.


----------



## MindlessWork

Spongy said:


> Boiled chicken breast and sweet potatoes.



Sounds like quite a simple meal for the best day of the season.


----------



## Spongy

MindlessWork said:


> Sounds like quite a simple meal for the best day of the season.



Lol, just messing.  Ribs and corn on the cob my friend!


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Shane1974

Grilled chicken.


----------



## MindlessWork

Shane1974 said:


> Grilled chicken.



Just had some grilled chicken cutlets on flatbread today along with my mom's awesome potato salad and corn on the cob...fun times.


----------



## Drako88

Just had 5 eggs with cheese. Really good for a cutting meal.


----------



## Yaya

Just ate a fried haddock sub and 4 halloween Reese cups

Really good for a fatting meal


----------



## NbleSavage

Yaya said:


> Just ate a fried haddock sub and 4 halloween Reese cups
> 
> Really good for a fatting meal



Well, it *IS* Fatting Season...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Some pre workout






And post workout nutrition


----------



## MindlessWork

Looks good Doc. 

I tend to eat rather simple meals and also on the spur of the moment.


----------



## ECKSRATED

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Some pre workout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And post workout nutrition



God I miss those hairy sexy thumbs of yours. Can't wait to see them in person again.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> God I miss those hairy sexy thumbs of yours. Can't wait to see them in person again.



Oh the dirty things I'd do to you when we do meet again.....


----------



## NbleSavage

Doc always wins the Food Pr0n thread. No can defend.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Doc always wins the Food Pr0n thread. No can defend.



Just for you mate. Made pasta sauce from scratch with meatballs and sausage.


----------



## NbleSavage

_*looks at Doc's food and then back to liquid egg white & oatmeal blender shake...weeps openly*_


----------



## DocDePanda187123

More food PrOn for you Nble: 

Crêpes with Nutella and peanut butter and whipped cream and maple syrup on top


----------



## Magical

I would feel like shit after eating that. I would be happy while eating it tho


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Magical said:


> I would feel like shit after eating that. I would be happy while eating it tho



You have no idea how happy I was while and after eating it lol


----------



## Jada

I just ate the split decision  from IHOP. ... mmmm good


----------



## MindlessWork

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You have no idea how happy I was while and after eating it lol



So tempted to make such a great creation like that.  You should be a chef!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

6 oz of roasted turkey w/ green beans and almonds . Gotta off set the pizza and wings I shall devour during football tonight


----------



## Itburnstopee

1lb of chicken and a poptart


----------



## ToolSteel

For dinner last night I had 2 cups of rice and 3 cans of tuna


----------



## NbleSavage

DocDePanda187123 said:


> More food PrOn for you Nble:
> 
> Crêpes with Nutella and peanut butter and whipped cream and maple syrup on top
> 
> Both plates were for you I assume?
> 
> _*spits at bowl of chicken breast and white rice*_


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> DocDePanda187123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More food PrOn for you Nble:
> 
> Crêpes with Nutella and peanut butter and whipped cream and maple syrup on top
> 
> Both plates were for you I assume?
> 
> _*spits at bowl of chicken breast and white rice*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, only one. Other was my cousin's plate lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Milo

DocDePanda187123 said:


> More food PrOn for you Nble:
> 
> Crêpes with Nutella and peanut butter and whipped cream and maple syrup on top



Now that's what in talking about. Eat the plates too.


----------



## Cabo

xxl stuffed stake burrito from taco hell.


----------



## gymrat827

Cabo said:


> xxl stuffed stake burrito from taco hell.



thats not steak....lol


----------



## Dex

DocDePanda187123 said:


> More food PrOn for you Nble:
> 
> Crêpes with Nutella and peanut butter and whipped cream and maple syrup on top



Who do those skinny calves belong to?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Dex said:


> Who do those skinny calves belong to?



That's my cousin holding the plates.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What are calves?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> What are calves?


Those things that I have that you dys doc steel and herm don't have.


----------



## ECKSRATED

PillarofBalance said:


> Those things that I have that you dys doc steel and herm don't have.



Oh its German for small weiner. OK sorry.


----------



## Itburnstopee

ECKSRATED said:


> What are calves?



Young steaks


----------



## ECKSRATED

The kid I've been training for a while asked me the other day when we were gonna do some calves. I ell oh elled


----------



## Itburnstopee

ECKSRATED said:


> The kid I've been training for a while asked me the other day when we were gonna do some calves. I ell oh elled



He wanted to **** a young cow?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Those things that I have that you dys doc steel and herm don't have.



That's bc I'm going for dat der aEStheTicS bruh


----------



## PillarofBalance

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That's bc I'm going for dat der aEStheTicS bruh


Is that German for bbc in your ass??


----------



## brutus79

PillarofBalance said:


> Is that German for bbc in your ass??


His street name is chef Ramsey he is on BBC so much.... all that cooking and food make sense now?


----------



## PillarofBalance

brutus79 said:


> His street name is chef Ramsey he is on BBC so much.... all that cooking and food make sense now?


Mind = blown


----------



## Moosse

Well sounds like you have it under control good luck with it maybe you could give me some suggestions


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Is that German for bbc in your ass??



When have you ever seen a brown man speak in German....


----------



## brutus79

DocDePanda187123 said:


> When have you ever seen a brown man speak in German....


Back in the thirties it was common. Unfortunately the black lives matter movement in Germany did not weather ww2 quite as well as they had hoped. Fair point.


----------



## HydroEJP88

1/2 cup of oatmeal, table spoon of chia seeds, and 2 table spoon of peanut butter. 

I'm stuffed


----------



## DocDePanda187123

HydroEJP88 said:


> 1/2 cup of oatmeal, table spoon of chia seeds, and 2 table spoon of peanut butter.
> 
> I'm stuffed



Dude that's a struggle plate not a meal.....


----------



## HydroEJP88

It's my 9 o'clock break snack lol everyday on the dot


----------



## schultz1

Cuban sammich


----------



## Cabo

A big filet of catfish, asparagus, white rice, almonds.


----------



## MindlessWork

Chicken, potatoes and carrots all slowcooked in crockpot.

Dessert is praline coffeecake


----------



## Jada

Rice and beans with steak and some.... CHEESE CAKE!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

For you Lei


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken francaise


----------



## Joliver

Awesome food.


----------



## John Ziegler

Hey guys I scored this big 8 pound boston pork butt for 11 bucks at HEB.
Slow cooking in the crock. Will let you know if its worth the money.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## John Ziegler

The meat came out delicious. I pan seared it then put in in the crock pot on high. When it reached 120 i flipped it. Then cooked it till it reached 180. I took it out of the crock then boiled some carrots and potatoes in the left over juice






[/IMG]


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Lebanese/isis called dish Riz be tfeen


----------



## thqmas

Lamb? And where are the chickpeas?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

thqmas said:


> Lamb? And where are the chickpeas?



No made with beef. Chick peas are there just hidden in the pic. You familiar with it?


----------



## thqmas

Yes, the mom of one of my arab friends makes it. it's delicious!!! With Lamb it's the best!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

thqmas said:


> Yes, the mom of one of my arab friends makes it. it's delicious!!! With Lamb it's the best!



It's a delicious meal I'll give you that. I prefer beef to lamb but to each their own!


----------



## thqmas

oh, and we eat it with Thina (if that's how you say it in english) and not yoghourt.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

thqmas said:


> oh, and we eat it with Thina (if that's how you say it in english) and not yoghourt.



Taheene yes. My grandmother always added yogurt but she was originally from Turkey not Lebanon. My other side of the family makes it with taheene sauce though.


----------



## Milo

2 cups pasta, 2 cups ground beef with meat sauce, garlic bread, then a fat dip


----------



## MS1605

Steak and eggs tonight.  Trying to stay away from carbs being off work.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Just ate 3 DOUBLE bacon cheeseburgs from five guys. And a small fry. I might throw up but god damn it's so delicious.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken cutlets, rice and beans, tostones, maduros


----------



## Magical

Doc, I dont know what most of that is, but I would eat it


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Magical said:


> Doc, I dont know what most of that is, but I would eat it



It's chicken, rice, and two different styles of plantains....and shit


----------



## DocDePanda187123

1/2lb "Serious" burger from Chee burger Chee burger with lettuce, onions, pickles, guacamole and fried egg. French fries and onion rings


----------



## ECKSRATED

Only a terrorist would order a hamburger.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> Only a terrorist would order a hamburger.



The waitress who took my order told me she doesn't eat ch**se either you sonofabitch!!!! And she was cute


----------



## ECKSRATED

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The waitress who took my order told me she doesn't eat ch**se either you sonofabitch!!!! And she was cute



Did she have a towel wrapped around her head? It was probably your terrorist cousin. Lol


----------



## Milo

Del Taco
2 big fat chicken tacos
2 chicken soft tacos
fries
root beer


----------



## MindlessWork

Pulled pork (made in crockpot), asparagus and basmati rice


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken pad Kratiam 






Beef pad se-ew


----------



## ToolSteel

I believe it probably tastes great, but idk if I could make myself eat something that looks like throw up.


----------



## gomad75

Looks awesome. This is the worst thread to click on while I'm doing a water cut.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Def not what you wanna look at while cutting. 

And it tastes fukking awesome Tool


----------



## trodizzle

Country style BBQ pork ribs, pulled apart then fried in a skillet with some added BBQ rub, Shirataki noodles and some BBQ sauce.


----------



## NbleSavage

A challenger appears!!


----------



## John Ziegler

Store bought pie crust 1 1/3 lb. russet potatoes, peeled and quartered1/2 cup water2 Tbs. canola oil1 small yellow onion, diced1 garlic clove, minced1 tsp. garam masala1/8 to 1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper3/4 tsp. ground coriander3/4 tsp. ground ginger1 1/4 tsp. kosher salt1 cup frozen peas, thawed3 Tbs. minced fresh cilantro1 Tbs. fresh lemon juice.






[/IMG]


----------



## Rip

Chicken Breast, Steamed Broccoli, and Ezekiel bread (2 slices)


----------



## trodizzle

New Raspberry..


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Chicken Pad see ew






Massouman curry chicken






Pre workout with POB burrito






Post workout with POB 1lb burger


----------



## Popeye

Last night! I fvcking love seafood...would eat it every meal if I could...

One pound crawfish, 2 pounds dungeness crab (shit is unreal, the meat in the body of these, is so clean, and so good!), one pound queen crab, corn, potatoes, andouille sausage and shrimp. Side of crab balls and french fries...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I'm going to Pop's house for dinner tonight!


----------



## John Ziegler

[/IMG]


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Rip

Just had a Chicken breast broiled with olive oil and Mrs. Dash Lemon Pepper, a cup of short grain brown rice and a half cup of broccoli.


----------



## John Ziegler

Great Deal






[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]






[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## NbleSavage

Leftover turkey in potato soup. Bell's Amber Ale. I love the holidays...


----------



## Angrybird

4 egg leftover turkey omlet, home fries, big ol cup of coffee


----------



## Popeye

Yes, this just happened...

Have I mentioned I love seafood?


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Popeye

Damnit Doc...your food always looks amazing.

We need to seriously discuss the moving in together thing...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Popeye said:


> Damnit Doc...your food always looks amazing.
> 
> We need to seriously discuss the moving in together thing...



Don't worry Pops i got you!


----------



## John Ziegler

Tarzan salad....Broccoli portobello mushrooms carrots spring mix spinach walnuts crannies vegitarian protein beets avocado and a couple other this and that's.


----------



## IronCore

DocDePanda187123 said:


>



Holy Shit... that reminds me of the last time I watched guerillaKilla's sexy wife in a three way... DP and all...

I had a 10oz filet... skipped the rice and broccoli and ate some pretzel sticks for my carbs...


----------



## DocDePanda187123

IronCore said:


> Holy Shit... that reminds me of the last time I watched guerillaKilla's sexy wife in a three way... DP and all...
> 
> I had a 10oz filet... skipped the rice and broccoli and ate some pretzel sticks for my carbs...



Was it as loose as the sammich was?


----------



## John Ziegler

Turkey dinners are addictive and I picked up three birds on thanksgiving eve at 39 cents a pound at Randalls.


----------



## ToolSteel

The top left looks like turkey shit


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> The top left looks like turkey shit



Sweet potatoes with marshmellows and walnut's.


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Sweet potatoes with marshmellows and walnut's.


Interesting. Probably tastes alright.


----------



## IronCore

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Was it as loose as the sammich was?



That sandwich is tight in comparison...


----------



## Vick

oatmeal cookies made with soy flour, agave, stevia brown sugar, and wheat germ substitutes


----------



## jennerrator

the chocolate off of See's candy..................


----------



## IronCore

Broccoli, black rice, steak... in reverse order


----------



## John Ziegler

Eggs turkey & cheese toast


----------



## John Ziegler

Vick said:


> oatmeal cookies made with soy flour, agave, stevia brown sugar, and wheat germ substitutes



Vegan Hipster


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## ToolSteel




----------



## jennerrator

ToolSteel said:


>



lol, those fuuukers don't have enough meat


----------



## ToolSteel

Sure they do. My hands are the size of your face. That's no pigeon lmao


----------



## jennerrator

ToolSteel said:


> Sure they do. My hands are the size of your face. That's no pigeon lmao



I've had many of those and they are way small........


----------



## SFGiants

I'm surprised POB :32 (16): and Doc haven't posted cock picks! :32 (16):


----------



## PillarofBalance

I am surprised it took 47 pages for sfg to talk about me with dick in my mouth... beginning to think it's a fantasy of his!!! Lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ToolSteel said:


>



Are you eating a cornish game hen while staring at yourself on a computer monitor???


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Are you eating a cornish game hen while staring at yourself on a computer monitor???


Lol no that's super D on the screen talking about 1100+ squats


----------



## ToolSteel

Jenner said:


> I've had many of those and I just can't get enough meat........



That what you meant?


----------



## LeanHerm

Grilled chicken and couscous


----------



## LeanHerm

Some dasani pink lemonade, and a weird snowman light/candle holder


----------



## Lilo




----------



## Lilo

Cheese pie to poison Doc


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Lilo said:


> Cheese pie to poison Doc



I thought we were friends?


----------



## StoliFTW

Time to participate in this thread... Chicken and rice ... Usual meal


----------



## jennerrator

LeanHerm said:


> Some dasani pink lemonade, and a weird snowman light/candle holder



Mmmmmmm Dasani pink lemonade


----------



## jennerrator

ToolSteel said:


> That what you meant?



Pretty much!!!!!


----------



## MS1605

Just broke my diet for the first time in 6 weeks with a small snack of cold smoked Salmon, whipped cream cheese and garlic herb crackers. Orgasmic...


----------



## Lilo

Some more traditional stuff


----------



## Yaya

Tons of fish... mostly shellfish


----------



## ToolSteel

Yaya said:


> Tons of fish... mostly shellfish



I always knew you were a shellfish prick


----------



## John Ziegler

Raisin Bran Banana and craisens.


----------



## saltylifter

I would play the chubby bunny game with a mouth full of these. looks damn good


----------



## John Ziegler

My girlfriend told me to stop eating six eggs for breakfast. I decided to try three instead and whoop there it is!






[/IMG]


----------



## Lilo

Chicken heart pasta. I eat souls too, but didn't have any left.


----------



## ToolSteel

I actually really like rabbit hearts... We raised rabbits growing up and that was the majority of our meat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Tallarín saltado de pollo


----------



## NbleSavage

Why do I torture myself by vising this thread after Doc's posts?!?...god dammit...

*eats 96% beef and rice and weeps openly*


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Why do I torture myself by vising this thread after Doc's posts?!?...god dammit...
> 
> *eats 96% beef and rice and weeps openly*



If you give up your chiseled abs for my man boobs you could join me regularly. We could be lunch buddies


----------



## NbleSavage

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If you give up your chiseled abs for my man boobs you could join me regularly. We could be lunch buddies



And share the ball gag?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> And share the ball gag?



Just keep it hush hush around Ecks. He thinks he's my only. Ron is into kinky 3somes so if we can invite him that'd be perfect.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Me, Pillar and a few other fatties just took down a shitload of cannoli cake after some squats.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Great outside so I fired up the Kingsford

Ribeyes marinated all last night cooked and sliced into pieces.  Spinach, Fetta cheese, green olives, cottage cheese, raisins and pecans.  All mixed up in one Jethrow Bodine bowl and devoured with a quart of milk.

Nap time.


----------



## Yaya

BigGameHunter said:


> Great outside so I fired up the Kingsford
> 
> Ribeyes marinated all last night cooked and sliced into pieces.  Spinach, Fetta cheese, green olives, cottage cheese, raisins and pecans.  All mixed up in one Jethrow Bodine bowl and devoured with a quart of milk.
> 
> Nap time.



when dys and I come to visit this spring I hope this is on the menu...sounds good


----------



## Jada

Rice beans  and grilled chicken ahh and a beer... love baby showers!


----------



## Milo

4 frozen chimichangas from Costco and a Gatorade...


----------



## NbleSavage

Couple carne asada burritos from the local Mexican...not bad a'tall...


----------



## Jada

3 waffles,  4 strip of turkey bacon,  turkey susage  and some boiled eggs, with strawberry  jelly on the waffles.  Mmm good


----------



## Bro Bundy

Jada said:


> 3 waffles,  4 strip of turkey bacon,  turkey susage  and some boiled eggs, with strawberry  jelly on the waffles.  Mmm good



jadas at the waffle house..Had me some eggs and some cheerios


----------



## Jada

^mmmmm good


----------



## ToolSteel

Enough said


----------



## gomad75

I have been enjoying the s'mores variety these days.


----------



## mickems

low carb pizza, made with cauliflower crust. whole pizza has a whopping 20g carbs.

View attachment 2576


View attachment 2577


View attachment 2578


----------



## ToolSteel

I see it hasn't had a bite taken yet. How bad does the crust taste.


----------



## mickems

ToolSteel said:


> I see it hasn't had a bite taken yet. How bad does the crust taste.



you can't taste the cauliflower, it's pretty much overpowered by the seasoning in the crust. don't make the mistake and compare it to real pizza. they are two different breeds.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Dbol, a little tork, and some pussy


----------



## ToolSteel

Scrambled eggs with pretzel goldfish mixed in and topped with red pepper hummus. 







No, it's not that great.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pretzel goldfish lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Raiding the kids snacks I see?


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> Raiding the kids snacks I see?



Dang right. She gets all the good stuff.


----------



## R1rider

grilled chicken and potatoes


----------



## PillarofBalance

Reeses fro yo from Orange leaf

#teampeanutbuttercup 

#nongingersquad


----------



## ECKSRATED

Half pound cheeseburg. Side of macaroni and a nutty bar to top it off.


----------



## erny23

I'm not even a big fan of peanut butter, but that looks like the boy!


----------



## Jada

cali omelet  ( sausage  vegetables avacado ) home fries, double wheat toast  , coffee


----------



## Jada

Snack ... Frozen yogurt. .

 Mmmmm good, with Mrs jada


----------



## ToolSteel

Water.


So

Much

Water


----------



## bigdog

scrambled eggs (6)
hash browns (baked not fried)
3 slices of honey ham
banana


----------



## Jada

Double meat honey glaze turkey sandwich on a hero with everything on it... a lot of fkin meat.


----------



## Itburnstopee

ToolSteel said:


> Enough said



I can almost smell the anabolic properties


----------



## Itburnstopee

Some peanut butter, an egg, shit now I wanna go get donuts.... Why did I even open this thread it always makes me want to eat.


----------



## Jada

White rice beans chicken breast water $7 bay bay


----------



## Jada

Chicken gyro (double meat) lots of vegetables


----------



## DreamChaser

Campus sorner joints have the best burgers


----------



## DreamChaser

Hot wings


----------



## Bigmike

A whole large pizza for me, why? You might ask am I cheating on my diet?

BECAUSE I just squatted 500 for a triple and I'm treating myself that's why
Editic


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## NbleSavage

Came for Doc's food pr0n.

Was not disappoint.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

NbleSavage said:


> Came for Doc's food pr0n.
> 
> Was not disappoint.



Came to read Noble's posts in a South African accent while looking in the mirror at my naked self....was not disappointed except for the size of my pp


----------



## Rip

Ground Turkey breast cooked in coconut oil and steamed green beans with olive oil and garlic and herb Mrs. Dash


----------



## Jada

Cream of wheat with 3 whole eggs and 6 eggwhites


----------



## bigdog

Greek chicKen and gyro shwarma, hummus and rice! Love greek food!


----------



## curtisvill

Bone in NY strip, mushroom risotto, and salad with goat cheese and cranberries.


----------



## NbleSavage

Curtisvill wins todays Food Pr0n contest. You can claim yer prize - a super special oil massage - at Doc's Rumpus Room & Therapeutic Massage Parlor. 

The ball gag costs extra.

Congrats!


----------



## curtisvill

NbleSavage said:


> Curtisvill wins todays Food Pr0n contest. You can claim yer prize - a super special oil massage - at Doc's Rumpus Room & Therapeutic Massage Parlor.
> 
> The ball gag costs extra.
> 
> Congrats!



Not sure if I should be honored or repulsed.


----------



## Bro Bundy

curtisvill said:


> Not sure if I should be honored or repulsed.



doc is real hairy


----------



## Rip

2 Plain Greek Yogurts (15 grams of protein each), with frozen blueberries and Stevia. (before bed)


----------



## bigdog

Eggs, ham, hashbrowns and pineapple upside down pancakes! #formerfattybreakfast


----------



## bigdog

Meat loaf, about 8 oz, 1 cup white rice with tobasco sweet & spicy sauce
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2963


----------



## Jada

Pancakes with eggs coffee


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Pollo saltado with 3 fried eggs and salad


----------



## Jada

Mash platains, chicken breast and wheat toast


----------



## Gt500face

Fat ass burger and a shake


----------



## Jada

Well later in the afternoon  I had rice and beans  with chicken breast with a pineapple  grilled on top, avacado salad and sweet platains.


----------



## Jada

Honey glaze and beef bologna  sandwich  on a roll


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Tacos, yucca frita, guacamole


----------



## bigdog

scrambled eggs and grilled ham....again:32 (7):


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jada said:


> Honey glaze and beef bologna  sandwich  on a roll



Dude I love bologna... anyone here like liverwurst? Love that shit


----------



## bigdog

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude I love bologna... anyone here like liverwurst? Love that shit


I love it! also like to fry my bologna! spam too! love fried spam!! no wonder Im fat! :32 (20):


----------



## Jada

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude I love bologna... anyone here like liverwurst? Love that shit



Never had that type of liver in my sandwich but I love liver  with mash platains!!!!!


----------



## curtisvill

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude I love bologna... anyone here like liverwurst? Love that shit



I love liverwurst! Liverwurst, mayo, and white bread, while I don't do it often it takes me to a happy place.


----------



## Maijah

Fried scrapple sandwiches


----------



## bigdog

white beans, white rice and grilled pork chops! lunch has been good to me this week!


----------



## Seeker

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude I love bologna... anyone here like liverwurst? Love that shit



Spend a few weeks in the can and then get back to me about the Bologna.


----------



## Jada

Rice beans chicken and dbol pre workout meal


----------



## curtisvill

Chicken parm. I love me some chicken parm.


----------



## Jada

Mangu with chicken breast  coffee and a wheat toast with a little jelly


----------



## Bro Bundy

Seeker said:


> Spend a few weeks in the can and then get back to me about the Bologna.



When I was locked up in the tombs all they fed me was peenut butter sandwiches


----------



## Jada

Half a chicken  with a bake potato


----------



## DieYoungStrong

tenaciousa said:


> This nasty shit...cause my boy likes ab veins.



Looks like dog puke...wtf is that?


----------



## ECKSRATED

We need pics of said ab veins please. 

Its Five guys Friday. Every Friday me and the guys from work get five guys. Two double bacon cheeseburgers with lettuce and mayo


----------



## ECKSRATED

tenaciousa said:


> I quit taking PayPal yesterday....



Oh so you'll do it for free then. Even better.


----------



## Jada

2 cans of tuna fish with 5 slices  of whole wheat bread with ketchup! !!!!!


----------



## Turbolag




----------



## ECKSRATED

tenaciousa said:


> #carbporn
> 
> I no longer need XNXX.



A female that powerlifts and watches porn? I think I love you.


----------



## Maijah

Ice cubes....


----------



## Jada

Steam chicken with steam beef/ broccoli  and white rice with garlic soy sauce from my local Chinese.


----------



## Rip

Chicken Breast sauteed in coconut oil. 
Ezekiel bread.
Veggies


----------



## ECKSRATED

Five guys Friday. Two double bacon cheeseburgs with fries right on it. Delish!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Tallarin verde with sirloin steak which I had already eaten lol 







Mangu with salami and eggs






Tartejja de carne with rice










Chicken wings with Puerto Rican rice


----------



## ~OGH

Looks good Doc :32 (17): ~Ogh


----------



## NbleSavage

Came for Doc's Food Pr0n - was not disappoint.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I fukked up a lot of chicken thighs today


----------



## Rip

Ground chicken breast burgers grilled on Ezekiel bread and steamed broccoli


----------



## PillarofBalance

Rip said:


> Ground chicken breast burgers grilled on Ezekiel bread and steamed broccoli



That's ****ing horrible


----------



## Seeker

Hawaiin bbq chicken, ribs, beef, with rice, macaroni salad, and a Pepsi


----------



## Jada

Chicken wrap


----------



## bigdog

Zea rotisserie &grill Santa feel chicken sandwich w/ bacon! Don't judge me dammit!


----------



## bigdog

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Tallarin verde with sirloin steak which I had already eaten lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangu with salami and eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tartejja de carne with rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken wings with Puerto Rican rice


Damn doc! Your post made me hungry!  Good looking meals right there!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

salmon time


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth

Refeed day so lots of sweet tarts and sour patch kids


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jada said:


> Chicken wrap



Stay the **** out of McDonald's you pudgy midget!


----------



## DocDePanda187123




----------



## Rip

6 oz. Chicken breast cooked in coconut oil and lemon pepper Mrs. Dash
Steamed Broccoli.
Half of an avocado
Slice of Ezekiel Bread


----------



## razerX

Bag of Gainomax Protein Bites, so good.
If they were sold next to the candies I would never think they were protein ones.


----------



## Jada

Honey glaze turkey sandwich on a roll with everything on it.


----------



## bigdog

turkey egg and cheese on a wheat roll, 1 cup of oatmeal with blueberries..


----------



## Yaya

Spoons full of bbq sauce


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I think I found the woman I'm going to marry. She made this for me tonight: ground beef, ham, prosciutto, and bacon with spinach in the middle.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Eggs and oatmeal .. again


----------



## Gibsonator

Bro Bundy said:


> Eggs and oatmeal .. again



exciting!!!


----------



## Gibsonator

I had a tuna melt for dinner on Ezekiel bread


----------



## NbleSavage

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I think I found the woman I'm going to marry. She made this for me tonight: ground beef, ham, prosciutto, and bacon with spinach in the middle.



If she has a sister, I'm in. That looks delicious.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bro Bundy said:


> Eggs and oatmeal .. again


 A real risk taker lol


----------



## Gibsonator

bacon wrapped chili cheese dogs pics to come soon...
https://imgur.com/lzijkzO


----------



## Hurt

Today was very exciting...I had: 

Eggs and oats and a bagel
Ground beef and brown rice
Chicken and brown rice
Chicken and 1/2 the brown rice + bowl of greens
Protein shake with almond milk and 2 TBS of PB

and....my wife! =P


----------



## NoQuarter

Bro Bundy said:


> Eggs and oatmeal .. again



Were they Brown eggs, white eggs, duck eggs, turkey eggs? Please don't say you mixed them 😁


----------



## Caballero

Gibsonator said:


> bacon wrapped chili cheese dogs pics to come soon...
> https://imgur.com/lzijkzO



You must be cutting huh ?


----------



## Caballero

Snack time....

View attachment 4451


----------



## Gibsonator

Caballero said:


> You must be cutting huh ?



at this point I could eat Ben & jerry's breakfast/lunch/dinner and lose weight lol


----------



## #TheMatrix

Skirt steaks on the grill

And coronas


----------



## Gibsonator

corn and steak/chicken shishkabobs  and yes drink in hand


----------



## NoQuarter

Pork chops, black beans and rice


----------



## Caballero

Fuel....

View attachment 4457


----------



## Caballero

Chicken,baby spinach with brown rice.Topped with organic sriracha and nutritional yeast....don't ask! lol 

View attachment 4472


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Fixing to cook honey lime chicken with rice and green beans


----------



## Caballero

Living in the "Great white north" there's one thing I really miss in the US . The down South Cooking, man you Southerners can GRILL!!!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Caballero said:


> Chicken,baby spinach with brown rice.Topped with organic sriracha and nutritional yeast....don't ask! lol
> 
> View attachment 4472



Damian man looks good!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Bullseye Forever said:


> Damian man looks good!!



I meant damn not Damian lol


----------



## BigSwolePump




----------



## Bullseye Forever

BigSwolePump said:


>



That's classic lol!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Purple potatoes


----------



## Itburnstopee

Made a giant burger patty filled with cheese, cooked it rare and added some more cheese on top


----------



## Caballero

Lunch at the "Mongolian BBQ" going with all you can eat today. haha 

View attachment 4508


----------



## PillarofBalance

Caballero said:


> Lunch at the "Mongolian BBQ" going with all you can eat today. haha
> 
> View attachment 4508



A friend of mine had a Mongolian bbq installed in his yard. It was ****ing amazing


----------



## Beezy

Caballero said:


> Fuel....
> 
> View attachment 4457



I have to throw the spinach on with the eggs or I can't force it down. 
Spinach goes from uneatable to delicious in 3 minutes on a pan.


----------



## NbleSavage

Caballero said:


> Lunch at the "Mongolian BBQ" going with all you can eat today. haha
> 
> View attachment 4508



I need this in my life...


----------



## Caballero

PillarofBalance said:


> A friend of mine had a Mongolian bbq installed in his yard. It was ****ing amazing


Lol sick! Please tell me he had the saucing station too boot? hahaha


----------



## JuiceTrain

PB&J.....classic combination with a slight touch,
Peanut Butter is "All Natural" :32 (17): 
cuz i want my nuts grown with no GMOs and w/e else vegans complain about.


----------



## Grejbgik

I do need a healthy diet.


----------



## John Ziegler

The gf whipped up this noteworthy dish 

chicken noodles corn carrots and broccoli
seems to have a little pinch of salt & pepper maybe an herb or 2 but whatever is basic and really good 

View attachment 5822


----------



## NbleSavage

Just a fookin' protein bar & coffee at the moment as I'm off to the gym in an hour.

After that, something more like Ziggy's bird whipped up - damn, that looks pretty good right about now Zig.


----------



## Spongy

Just finished cardio and today is an extremely low carb day.  Mixing up 1 cup egg whites and 3 eggs, cooking in olive oil with some peppers and yellow onion.  

507 calories, 31.5g of fat, 49 g protein, 7 carbs.


----------



## jennerrator

Spongy said:


> Just finished cardio and today is an extremely low carb day.  Mixing up 1 cup egg whites and 3 eggs, cooking in olive oil with some peppers and yellow onion.
> 
> 507 calories, 31.5g of fat, 49 g protein, 7 carbs.



lol....I’m so frickin glad I don’t have to eat like this for a while...


----------



## NbleSavage

Grilled chicken thighs in Korean teriyaki sauce and white rice.


----------



## Gibsonator

breakfast shake goddamnit -
10 oz milk
4 oz egg whites
1.25 scoop whey
1/2 cup oats
2 tblspn natty pb (like kai greene)
1 banana

yummm


----------



## John Ziegler

Update - she said that is straight out of a frozen foods bag from costco 

still really good though told her to get some more


----------



## John Ziegler

Spongy said:


> Just finished cardio



Fukk cardio Fukk carbs Fukk legs 

Chest & arms baby Chest & arms ....


----------



## BRICKS

View attachment 5831

	

		
			
		

		
	
IG]5830[/ATTACH]

Breakfast today...chilli verde pulled pork omelette and hashbrowns.

Dinner right now is one large pizza.


----------



## Bro Bundy

jumbo shrimp karen style


----------



## jennerrator

Broccoli and Filet Mignon...yuuuummy


----------



## NbleSavage

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 5831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG]5830[/ATTACH]
> 
> Breakfast today...chilli verde pulled pork omelette and hashbrowns.
> 
> Dinner right now is one large pizza.



 This is how you pizza.

Bricks - you win the internet.


----------



## Robdjents

spicy chicken meatballs and potatoes and salad oh yes!


----------



## ToolSteel

Blueberry Waffles


----------



## BRICKS

NbleSavage said:


> This is how you pizza.
> 
> Bricks - you win the internet.



When Dominos comes up on your top 5 most dialed numbers, this is how they hook you up.  :32 (18):


----------



## Viduus

BRICKS said:


> When Dominos comes up on your top 5 most dialed numbers, this is how they hook you up.  :32 (18):



Someone needs to get smart and park a food truck outside your home gym. 

I wish my maintenance cal’s were even half of yours. Everything you cook looks good.


----------



## Beezy

Eggies...
-swab the pan with olive oil with your finger. 
-line the cups with bacon
-put 10 eggs in a shake bottle with the mixer in it, 1/2 cup of heavy cream, diced onions/peppers and shake it up to mix.(much cleaner than the mixing bowl and whisk)
-pour the mix into the cups
-bake at 350 for 20 minutes
-open the oven and sprinkle shredded cheese all over the tops
-put them back in for ten more minutes. 
-the second pic is after I drop salsa all over them. 
—-This is a Keto/low carb breakfast.—-


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Beezy said:


> Eggies...
> -swab the pan with olive oil with your finger.
> -line the cups with bacon
> -put 10 eggs in a shake bottle with the mixer in it, 1/2 cup of heavy cream, diced onions/peppers and shake it up to mix.(much cleaner than the mixing bowl and whisk)
> -pour the mix into the cups
> -bake at 350 for 20 minutes
> -open the oven and sprinkle shredded cheese all over the tops
> -put them back in for ten more minutes.
> -the second pic is after I drop salsa all over them.
> —-This is a Keto/low carb breakfast.—-



Beezy that looks tasty!!


----------



## Beezy

Bullseye Forever said:


> Beezy that looks tasty!!








They were tasty, despite how they look going into the oven.


----------



## Yaya

Went to a bbq yesterday and Red Sox game

Didn't really drink but had a few hotdogs and burgers


----------



## jennerrator

The bomb fresh fruit/protein shake.....yuuuummy


----------



## Bullseye Forever

DreamChaser said:


> View attachment 2956
> 
> Hot wings



Dang those look good!


----------



## HuntersDream

Pillar, are you eating babies right now?


----------



## Seeker

View attachment 6064


for my boy, Snake. Fish! flounder.


----------



## Elivo

I’ll give snake some food porn too, salmon for ya bud!


----------



## John Ziegler

2 boxes craft original mac & cheese 

1 can cream of chicken 1 can sweet peas 1 can whole kernel corn 

1 large can of canned chicken breast


----------



## Jin

John Ziegler said:


> 2 boxes craft original mac & cheese
> 
> 1 can cream of chicken 1 can sweet peas 1 can whole kernel corn
> 
> 1 large can of canned chicken breast



A New Years Ziegler family tradition...


----------



## John Ziegler

Jin said:


> A New Years Ziegler family tradition...



news years resolution

go back to eating stuff I like


----------



## Raider

Jin said:


> A New Years Ziegler family tradition...


John,you add pop tarts and you’ve got a solid, well balanced meal. It’s important to get all4 meal groups in and it appears you have it covered nicely!!


----------



## Maijah

Vietnamese food


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

Maijah said:


> Vietnamese food



love me some pho and bun


----------



## Jin

Second meal recently. 

Two pork cutlets and fresh Shittake harvested from the forest next to my house.


----------



## NbleSavage

Jin living that best life...that looks damned good.


----------



## Jada

Pancakes 4 whole eggs scrambled with turkey, glass of milk


----------



## John Ziegler

these are really good from Sams club 

2 minutes in the microwave & they come out perfect 

Because they have the foil lining in the packages.

View attachment 10444


----------



## BrotherIron

Korean bbq so a TON of brisket, pork belly, steak, and shrimp.  Throw in some fresh garlic, onions, peppers, etc...


----------



## John Ziegler

poached chicken & vegitable curry 

rice peas potatoes bell pepper carrots


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Oatmeal and strawberries


----------



## John Ziegler

Bullseye Forever said:


> Oatmeal and strawberries



are you doing the cold or hot ?


----------



## BrotherIron

Since I missed so many meals this week... I came home from work now to some leftover pizza that I destroyed in less than 5min.  Before I went to work I had some curry beef brisket with potatoes and rice.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

John Ziegler said:


> are you doing the cold or hot ?



Hot of course lol!! Mixed with some Splenda


----------



## MrBafner

I had this for dinner


----------



## NbleSavage

Two teriyaki salmon burgers. Fookin' amazing and 17 grams protein in each.


----------



## John Ziegler

Bullseye Forever said:


> Hot of course lol!! Mixed with some Splenda



ive been doing a cold overnight in the fridge preparation

Its pretty good


----------



## Bullseye Forever

John Ziegler said:


> ive been doing a cold overnight in the fridge preparation
> 
> Its pretty good



I’ll try that next and see how it taste


----------



## Jin

Korean coleslaw and wings. Japanese beans and rice. Japanese whisky.


----------



## eazy

6.5 oz chicken thigh. 6.5 oz rice.


----------



## smguffer

ask me again after the kids go to bed. 

brown chicken brown cow. (thats code for my wife's veejay)


----------



## Jin

smguffer said:


> ask me again after the kids go to bed.
> 
> brown chicken brown cow. (thats code for my wife's veejay)



I like my veejay a little on the rarer side. Pink cow for me.


----------



## supreme666leader

Jin said:


> I like my veejay a little on the rarer side. Pink cow for me.



Mix of brown and pink for me, i like dark skinned women.
just had 7 eggs and still hungry.


----------



## Thecat

Meal prep dinner of the week: kale salad mix with feta cheese, red peppers, broccoli, cauli rice, and chicken. Topped with ranch popcorn seasoning and g hughs honey mustard on the side.


----------



## blundig

I think my diet yesterday is worthy of note.  Until 600 p.m., have 7 beers, a banana, some turkey slices, three large ice coffees and some pecans. Then, 3 bratwurst in brioche rolls, two cheeseburgers,  potato salad, macaroni salad, and two large cannolis.


----------



## The Rocker

Teriyaki carryout meal with grilled chicken, shrimp, veggies and fried rice. Dessert is two slices of Dave's Killer Bread with chunky peanut butter and a glass of milk.


----------



## BrotherIron

Korean BBQ and Korean cheesecake for desert.


----------



## Send0

5g Hershey Zero Chocolate syrup
5g Maple Grove sugar free syrup
16g PB Fit Chocolate flavor
1 Carb counter tortilla

Mix pb fit, syrups, and a bit of water until you have a creamy texture. You want it the consistency of a spread of some kind.

Take mixture and spread it on one side of a carb counter tortilla until it is evenly covered.

Roll the tortilla up like it's a fruit roll up. Bite into it like it's a candy bar. This is a surprisingly tasty snack for anyone with a sweet tooth.


----------



## sfw509

Fresh roasted pumpkin seeds. Pumpkin was pulled from the wife's garden today.


----------



## Badleroybrown

I am Sure this has been done plenty  of times. Who FN cares am board at lunch and figure I would ask WATCHA EATING & POST YOUR MEAL.
Here is mine.
1-1/2 cup of rice flavored with chicken bullion.
6oz of grilled chicken S&P to taste.
I will also have a nice size plum…


----------



## Keepy77

125g Seasoned chicken breast
125g Jasmine rice
Few handfulls of salad mix because... Helf
Piece of fruit

No phone on me for a photo


----------



## weightlossburn

Coors Light


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bull Testicles in a thick and creamy ball sauce.


----------



## DesertRose

Keepy77 said:


> 125g Seasoned chicken breast
> 125g Jasmine rice
> Few handfulls of salad mix because... Helf
> Piece of fruit
> 
> No phone on me for a photo



I'm genuinely charmed that you didn't have a phone around to take a photo. Rare in this day and age, and I appreciate that!

Favorite brand of jasmine rice? I used to swear by Mahatma, but I'm loving Golden Star lately.


----------



## Skullcrusher

DesertRose said:


> Favorite brand of jasmine rice?


I'm not eating carbs right now but I like Lundberg.


----------



## DesertRose

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm not eating carbs right now but I like Lundberg.



Cheers, I'll check it out!


----------



## Keepy77

DesertRose said:


> I'm genuinely charmed that you didn't have a phone around to take a photo. Rare in this day and age, and I appreciate that!
> 
> Favorite brand of jasmine rice? I used to swear by Mahatma, but I'm loving Golden Star lately.


Sun rice, does the trick... just shovel it in... although 125g is a pretty small serve. Deficit things...


----------



## blundig

The Rocker said:


> Teriyaki carryout meal with grilled chicken, shrimp, veggies and fried rice. Dessert is two slices of Dave's Killer Bread with chunky peanut butter and a glass of milk.


Same basic idea as mine. (Seriously, we love Dave's bread.)


----------

